# Egg Share general Chit Chat 2006 Part 6



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

kellydallard  ES/IVF apr  waiting to eggshare D/R 26/07    

Janey02 Natural  EDD Sept?  

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  April   

Fuzzier    EDD 25/01/07   

Tweetie       

Panda    Twins!!     

Topcat IVF      

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Aweeze  Testing 07/09      

Kia  Testing 10/09      

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Endometriosislass ES/ICSI     

Kellydallard IVF/ES DR Aug     

Dolphin01 ES/IVF D/R 24/08     

NICWIM ES/IVF D/R 24/08 baseline 30/08     

Mrs Redcap ES/IVF D/R 29/08     

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
@[email protected] 1st ivf/es bfn awaiting follow up    

pickle_99_uk 1st ES/ICSI Mar   2nd ES/ICSI June   taking some time out 

ClareyRose ES/ICSI Apr/may    

flo-jo 1st ES/IVF Feb/mar OHSS .... FET may   

nedwards ES/IVF Apr  awaiting follow up!  

xxmissnawtyxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou F ES/IVF Apr/May ~ Embie didnt divide  

kamac80 Looking into eggshare 

Babywish ES/IVF May   follow up 15/06  

sweetkitty ES/ICSI May    

lounea ES/IVF August     

Tazza ES/ICSI Awaiting inital appt     

Nicky1 1st ES/ICSI Awaiting blood results    

kateag ES/IVF pill 05 Sept     

Mrs H ES/IVF baseline scan/stims 30th Aug    

seabreeze 1st ES Initial consultation 21st Sept    

Fluffyhelen9999 Taking some time out to have tubes removed then FET planned soon after     

Alexia Awaiting to start ES     

CJ ICSI/ES Hoping to start soon     

sos es/ivf Apr outcome TBC

ritzisowner ES/IVF awaiting bloods     

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*


----------



## Mrs_H

Yes ... I'm, 1st   ........ Hope everyone is ok i can not believe this time next week i start my stimms i am still worried they may find a cyst or something that will delay me but keeping  i will be ok,   i have no history of cycst but you never know, 

Kelly D ~ did the AF dance work hun  it won't be long, 
Fluffyhelen9999 ~ Not long till your Op,  do you know how soon you can start FET afterwards ?
Kelly (endo) How is the side effects today they didnt sound too good i'm so very lucky not to DR
Kim, How's it all going ? not long till egg collection is it ? 
MrsRedcap are you getting sent the drugs or will you have to go and collect have you had any training ?
Nicky1 ~ Any news on the blood results i hated that part, 
Ruth ~ Wow it all starts tomorrow .... 
Cj ~ thinking of you hope your feeling better today grrrrr workmen hey !! 

sorry to anyone i have missed   

I am off to my friends in Ramsgate for lunch today she has a little 3 year old boy and is wanting baby number 2 , however she said to me can you find out when i would need to   as i want a baby born in Aug as i want a Leo     i couldnt believe it but this people who get get pregnant on the 1st go i guess have to set themself a challenge    just a really strange thing to ask and want, oh well i would be happy with any month baby as we all would !! 

Sara xxxxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Sara - How bizarre that your In Ramsgate today!!  your probably literally just round the corner from me as I sit here typing this!!  hope your have a lovely day...    about wanting a leo baby!!  saying that my ds is a leo and he is fab!!  but any month will do me...  Once my tubes are out apparently i can start my FET on my first period after which is good news!  but will only be if funds (or CC will allow!!)...
Not long till you start now...    Ill keep everything crossed..

Hello to everyone else!...  Emily as always you do a fab job  
Helen x


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi ladies,
Im going to join your chat if thats ok !! I have lurked for a while, occasionaly posted and chatted with a few of you also.
I start down regging tomorrow(for the second time - did it 4 weeks ago but my recipient had a baseline scan and wasnt ready so had to go back on pill for three weeks) 
I am egg sharing at the lister after 7 years of ttc my second child - i have a 11 year old son no problems ttc him. i was diagnosed with pcos last year and not responded to clomid or ovarian drilling or metformin but been told by lister to carry on with that.
Anyway as I have started treatment now Im going to make a conscious effort to join in your chats!
Bye for now
Nic

Me 29 (today!!), DH 35
Local CLinic (Chaucer Canterbury) wont let me egg share due to PCOS so egg sharing at the Lister - very excited!!!


----------



## kellydallard

Hiya,

Sorry I have been off for a while,been doing loads of jobs that needed doing and also looking after my nieces cos my sis and bil are ill with a bug.

Nic-welcome to the thread hun,wishing you loads of luck for this cycle and a huge   for today!!!

Helen-how are you sweetie??

Kay-hope your ok sweetie.

Lou-sorry for being thick,what you doing tomorrow??good luck whatever it is.

Sara-yey you got to post first,its cool being first  I totally know what you mean on the cyst front,dont know about you but I always have that niggling thought in the back of my head that something wont be right.Loads of luck sweetie,hopefully I wont be far behind you!!

Loads of luv and squidgy stuff to all you fantastic ladies

Still waiting for af so I can go on to stimm,getting v.bored of d/r now!!!

Kelly x


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hiya girls,

Sara...I'm going down to Darlington to pick up my drugs and having training the same day (well DH is getting trained)

Hope everyone else is ok.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass

hello girls

How are you all doing??
One time i cudnt keep up in here,Jabs still going great day 6 today wheres time going??I have been doing my jabs but letting mark draw them up,so tonight i decided to give him ago bugger did he hurt forgot to tell him 45degrees so in he went Ouch bugger!!First time i have felt anything,so i think i will be sticking to the actual injecting and he can continue to draw up First day without the pill today home sweeeet home!

Sara not long now hunni and i will be asking u all about stimming and u can get me ready for it,
Vicki not long for u either til ur a jabbing pro your gonna be fine hun 
kelly i hope ur af arrives very soon for u so u can get going with things how long u been dowreggin for now??
Nicwim good luck with downregging i hope u have no hold ups this time and u will be in tww before u know it hun

sorry if i have missed anyone,hope ur all well
love kelly


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya ladies

Hope that you have all had a good day

Aweeze, i havent touched the list, i will leave u there til u post again and then move u to the appropriate place  whatever is happening tomorrow!

Welcome Nicwim and happy birthday 
 for starting D/R tomorrow, i will add you to the list

Kellydallard, that   hope she comes for u soon babe

Kelly (endolass) hows the side effects hope all is ok hun

Sara hope that time isnt going by too slowly

Dolphin01  for starting down regging tomorrow (i think!!)

Helen when is ur op hun, i do hope u dont have to wait too long to cycle afterwards

Nicky hope that your doing ok honey and get the results back soon

Mrsredcap hope ur doing ok not long before u start now, hope it flies by for you 

Kim how was ur action scan today?? are u still able to go ahead with EC on friday??

CJ lovely to see u posting, love and hugs to ur scrummy boys 

Sorry to anyone i may have missed and a big  to you

Love to all
Emilyxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Hello all
Nerves setting in now. I know its only my first day of D/R but i think its just because i dont know what to expect. But im sure if all goes well with it in the morning then the evening dose wont be so scary...
Hope everyone is well..
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Mrs_H

Hello lovely ladies !!

Helen how strange i totally forgot you lived in ramsgate i ended up at Yates for lunch in the end it was really nice, apart from an old lady having a go at me as i moved the ash tray on to the table she wanted   how was i to know i did advise her i wasnt a mind reader,

I think my friend realised that it wasnt a good idea to ask me to plan her Leo baby  

Kelly i will have to do another AF dance i think for you xxxx ( watch this space) 
Kelly (endo ) wooo you are being brave letting Dp at you with a sharps ..... hope you havent got a bruise,
Nic  looking forward to getting to know you better, 

So sorry to you lovelys i have missed i am watching Jane Hall ~ last one 

Speak soon 
 
Sara xxxxx

[br]: 23/08/06, 21:46
Ruth your be fine sweetheart ~ because the possible reward is so so worth it i think thats why it makes it's easier, 
Sorry i didnt realise you had to do it morning & evening you poor thing  
Sara xxxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Sara - sounds like a good lunch that you had!!  it's a small world isn't it    and some bizarre people who live in Margate!  

Ruth - honestly, don't worry, the worse thing about IVF is the actual build up, I find the whole treatment to be pretty painless...  the worse thing I found drug wise was being on the pill beforehand, and the worse thing I find emotionally is the 2 weeks of torture afterwards when you have to wait to find out if it's worked or not.

Emily - Op is a week on Monday and FET hopefully will start the AF afterwards..

kelly - I'm fine thanks!  hope Af comes soon so you can get going with stims!!  how is the lovely Oliver??

Helen x


----------



## Dolphin01

Sara - I think its because im on the nasal spray not injections thats why twice a day. Bit of a nightmare would of liked to of just done one and know that its all done in one go...Never mind...

Helen - Thankyou for that message. Its true about the build up i had a few tears tonight on DH but i think its helped to release it....

I will let you know how i get on in the morning, thanks again
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Mrs_H

ruth you be fine sweeatheart you have us after all


----------



## Dolphin01

Sara - Thankyou so much for that this morning i really did need it... But im pleased to say i have just done my first two nasal sniffs (one in each nostril) HORAY only another 102 sprays to go....Trust me the taste of this is making me count them down    
Next one to be done tonight about 10pm i think then thats one day closer to a baby...
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Mrs_H

Ruth i am so pleased you are have started and well done you ~ how lovely yes which each sniff you are closer to your dream,  

... don't forget to update your ticker   wow that was quick hey !! 

i stop the pill tomorrow so i am really really excited can't wait i hope i will feel like myself again and these teenage stops will go ! 

Love & Luck 
Sara xxxxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Sara 6days to go wow !!! I bet ur getting really excited now hun, iam on my second now without the pill And its great,Not be long til u posting and sharing ur updates with us on the stimming and ur scan!GOODLUCK!

Love kelly


----------



## Mrs_H

thanks Kelly Hun ~ wow 2 whole pill free days ~ must be good but i guess it's not really showing as the D/r drugs !   
I am really excited i guess as i am starting stimms stright away ( all being well)  

 hun 
Speak soon 
sara xxxx


----------



## ritzi

hi all

can i join the chat?

after speaking with our consultant last week at Cardiff LWC(formerly cromwell) we are looking at egg share for our next round of IVF....

we saw the counsellor today and now have to wait for bloods - i'm hoping my GP will do them- i have app 4th sep as i am off on hols tomorrow till then...

feel really posiitve about doing this and look forward to getting to know you all 

nichola.x


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hi Nichola...welcome to the mad egg share board!!

Before you know it you'll be well on your way...Best of luck with your treatment and if you want to chat just yell!

Love

Vicki x


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi All.

Hope your all ok.

I started down regs today (again!)
Dolphin01 We are cycle buddies!! I have to take the nasal spray 3 times a day?? each side of course.
Where are you sharing?

I should have my baseline scan next wednesday and may start stimming that day if my womb lining is as it should be...does that sound right? Well hopefully we'll get that far this time.

bye for now
Nic


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

How are we all today

well i hope!

Kellydallard any sign of the old  hope she arrives soon

Kelly (endolass) any more side effects hope all is going ok sweetie

MrsRedcap not long to go now hun before ur injecting or r u sniffing!

Welcome to Nichola, ur more than welcome sweetie
Hope that ur gp will do most of the bloods that u need for the ES hun
have a fab holiday r u going anywhere hot and sunny...... go on make us all jealous!

Nic  for the sniffing, i have moved u up the list to the down regging eggsharers 

Sara not long to go honey how r u feeling

helen hope that ur ok hun

nicky, kim CJ Aweeze and anyone else i missed a big 

Love Emilyxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Nic - Hello there, yes we're cycle buddies but i dont get my baseline scan till the 18th september so its a bit of a wait....Im egg sharing at crm,coventry...
Hope all goes well with your treatment.

Sara - Just wanted to say thankyou again.

Hello to everyone else
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## kia

Hope everyones doing well.

Just a quick one again as it's a bit uncomfortable sitting at the computer now.

My scan went well yesterday, I've got loads of follies on both sides and i've been given lots of info on OHSS. I've got egg collection at 8:30am tomorrow.

Love and luck to all
Kim.x


----------



## endometriosislass

hiya girls

Kia hope everything goes well for u tomorrow hun at ec goodluck!!!!

Welll very very down day i had yesturday its awful!!Feeling much beter today
Hope everyone is doing ok
love kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap

Awwww Kelly,

Lets just hope it'll be all worth it eh?

By the way...do you have your laptop now?

Love

Vicki x


----------



## CJ

Good luck with your EC tomorrow Kim, hope you get lots of lovely eggies  

Hi Ruth hope the sniffing is going well, god that stuff does taste horrid when it's going down your throat, I always used to stuck mints straight after to help with that.

Hi Sara, god doesn't it just annoy you when people say stuff like that, choosing there babies star sign is a new one on me  if we could make a baby it could be any sex any time as long as it was a baby how the hell cares  I know my sister really wants a boy (she has 4 girls) and it's the one thing (well one of the things) that really annoys me about her so we just don't talk of it.
Greet news your stopping your pill tomorrow, as I said before it really didn't agree with me so I bet your relieved and it means one step closer to your goal hunnie xx

Hi Emily thanks for the welcome 

Hi Nichola welcome to the thread, hope you have a good time on your hols where you going? Just out of interest (as I can see you've been to Bristol Zoo and are with cardiff) are you based around Bristol area?

Love CJ x


----------



## endometriosislass

Yea its all gonna be worth it thats wot i keep telling myself never cried soo much in my life til yesturday lol The joys eh its not just the meds but never mind,Yea vicki i have had laptop for about 3weeks now,been in my pyjamas for a week now, lol

love kelly


----------



## ritzi

hi all  

emily thanks for the welcome - don't want to make you all too jealous but am off tomorrow - to west wales  we've hired a cottage for a week, will throw the bikes on the back of the car and have a whole week of riding and no phone/internet or tv reception so utter bliss and possibly  lots of  - sometimes miracles do happen!

CJ i live in cardiff - took my niece Elwen and nephew Ethan to bristol zoo last week - lots of fun but it did rain. do you go there often with your boys? the kids loved it...

hi to everyone else - and thanks again for answering my e/s question the other day 

where are people doing their tx? anyone using london womens clinic in london or cardiff?

nichola.x


----------



## kellydallard

Just a quick one!!

Huge hugs to all you lovlies ,no AF yet,keep up the dancing   I have done loads of housework today to try and bring it on.

Kim-Loads of luck for e/c hunny       

Kelly x


----------



## MrsRedcap

OMG Lou,  

What a day you've had. No wonder you were stressed out.

Who knows hunny...this may mean that it's going to work...a good always comes out of a negative situation no matter how dire it seems  

Sending you loads and loads of      buddy! make sure you get plenty of rest.

All my love

Vicki x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya aweeze

Babe oh what a day 

I hope that ur snuggled up nice and warm and them precious embies are snuggling in as i type this message

I have moved u up on the list honey

Rest up and take things easy sweetie

Love Emilyxx


----------



## endometriosislass

[fly]WOOOOOOhOOOOOOO[/fly]

AF Has arrived this morning!!!!! Iam sooo glad so now i wont have yucky af while having my baseline scan And i wont have to wait for period before carrying onto stimms,Never been so excited to see blood 10days to go til baseline scan!!!!Seems weird having period wen this is my 3rd month of not seeing the horrible [email protected]@@h

love kelly


----------



## Martha Moo

Fantastic news Kelly!!

Onwards and upwards hey honey

Love Emilyxx


----------



## kellydallard

Lou-flippin heck hunny,what a nightmare!!! I am so sorry you have had all that to deal with,really hoping your taking it easy and you can laugh about it all when you get that much deserved bfp!!!!            

Kelly(endo)-wohoo so glad you got your af hun,loads of luck!!

Still no af from me,hope everyone is ok!!

Kelly


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hello

Whats everyone got planned for bank holiday weekend? Think Im going to be decorating...will try my best to get out of it but it does really need to be done. Got to get my son some new rugby boots aswell - exciting life I lead!
Lou good luck in the 2ww 
Kelly I normally go for months without AF (pcos) but this month will be my second one in a row due to being on the pill - it will be quite interesting to see if its as heavy as normal - expecting her tomorrow - should have baseline scan wednesday (yuck i just know a/f will still be here then)
Ruth wow you are down regging for a long time - good luck to you too
Sara - Is your baseline scan wednesday? Hoping mine is then too and if all goes according to plan should start stimming then too  
Hi to everyone else and thanks for moving me up the list Emily
Nic


----------



## Dolphin01

Morning Ladies

NICWIM - Morning hun. It was only last night that i was discussing things with my husband about how long i am actually down regging. It is a long time....
Does anyone know the reason for this
Right im off to do my nasal. oooooo what a lovely morning taste...YUM YUM (NOT) 

Hope all you fine ladies are well
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Mrs_H

Morning all ~ as i expected pants weather hey !! 
I am getting really over excited about starting but then i got my drugs protical and realised i will be doing two injetions for stimms i really don't know why i was thinking it was just the one a day I will be on Puregon 150IU for 3 days thrn reduced to 100IU until stoped 
Also i will be taking 0.3mls of suprecur daily until advised to stop ..... do these doses sound normal etc ?

Why am i such a big baby when it comes to needles 

Ruth yes you do seem to be D/r for a long time maybe give the clinic a call to ask ? but i think some ladies do for about 3 weeks it could be as you didnt take the pill before hand ?? but i really dont know ~ hoping your coping with the horrible taste xxx 
Lou thinking of yo uand sending lots of positve vibes a horrible transfer day but i'm sure all will be ok sweetheart      

Nic Yes my baseline is wednesday so it looks like we are mirror cycle buddies 

Hope everyone will enjoy the bank holiday !!

Love & Luck 
Sara xxxx

[br]: 26/08/06, 09:36


kia said:


> Hope everyones doing well.
> 
> Just a quick one again as it's a bit uncomfortable sitting at the computer now.
> 
> My scan went well yesterday, I've got loads of follies on both sides and i've been given lots of info on OHSS. I've got egg collection at 8:30am tomorrow.
> 
> Love and luck to all
> Kim.x


Thinking of you kim hoping all went well and you get a lovely phone call today  
Love sara xxxxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Sara yes hunny thats normal
Suprecur is the downregging drug that i got atm iam on .5mls on the 4th wen i have baseline scan i go on 200iu puregon and still do downregging but lower the doseage to 0.2mls so u will have injection either side of tummy til egg collection which is approx 7days hun,Goodluck

My AF dissapeared i just got brown discharge sorry tmi,Wounder if my body messed up with downreggign and pill,yesturday was a real af but hmmmm she gone last night

love kelly


----------



## Mrs_H

Kelly thats what i mean how can i be on a D/r & a stimms one i think they have got this wrong my clinic don't d/r not sure why they would give me them together and thats why i think i was thinking one injections not too ~ it's dosent make any sense

How you getting on hun ?[br]: 26/08/06, 10:22Hi Kelly 
Please ignore me have re read and read and sadly it's an admin error i am not on Suprecul at all they just havent deleted that part they must use the letter as a stardard one & change names dates etc  
still upset as that made me panic i would have two injection etc i will mention it too them not happy 
saraxxxxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Hiya hun it sounds normal to me ,as if u were to downregg anyways u wudnt be on such a low dose of downregging i think that u have to have sum kinda downregging to go along with ur stimm not to sure but thats wot i heard,if uwere to downregg it wud be for 16days so really ur such a low dose and only doing it along with ur stimms that i wudnt really class it as downregging alothough its same drug,why dont u give clinic a call? I was told from the start of my treatment at inital consultation that u will still downregg but lower doseage and stimm at same time on other side of tummy,let me no how u get on.

Well iam back into single figures and i have scan and start stimms in 9days  thats wen all the side affects come oh dear!Actually wen i look back from day1 of downregggin my side affects haven t been too bad,i have had a few but nothing to hurrendous thank god.

love kelly


----------



## kia

Just a quick update,

Egg collection went well yesterday, i had 11 collected, so i got 5. The clinic phoned this morning to tell me only two fertilized over night    just praying they stay strong till Monday. I've got transfer at 1pm.

Love and luck to all.
Kim.x


----------



## Mrs_H

Kim sweetheart, 

Posted on aug/sept 

But just want to let you know i am thinking of you keeping my fingerscrossed for you, 
hope they will keep dividing nicely for you  

it only takes me sweetheart     

Sara xxxx


----------



## kia

Sara - They haven't divided at all at the mo, I so hope they hang on  

Kim.x


----------



## aweeze

Hello all

Well I'm feeling a bit better about things today. Thank you for all your good wishes and Kelly D - I do hope you're right and that in a couple of weeks time I will be able to look back and laugh at it all.

There are so many questions flying about this thread at the moment! So I wondered if it might be an idea if I shared how my egg share cycles have worked and my understanding of it?

My clinic don't use the pill but my understanding is that it shortens the time required for DR drugs. The pill shuts down the ovaries and uterus but doesn't switch off the pituitary gland from telling your body to produce FSH and LH hormones which is what the DR drugs do. It is important that your natural hormone system is switched off so that the clinic can take over the management of your stimulation. This is why even when you start stimming you remain on the DR drugs otherwise your natural hormones would interfere with the stimms drugs and therefore follicle growth.

I don't know much about the short protocol as both of my cycles have been long protocol:

I start injecting buserelin (suprefact 0.5ml) on day 21 of my cycle and I'm booked in for a baseline scan approx 3 weeks later. I usually bleed approx 8 days after starting DR. If the recipient has already had her baseline scan and is ready to go, I go on to stimms. On both occasions, I have been on DR drugs for 4 weeks before starting stimms.

I then start with the stimms jabs (Merional 150iu) and continue with the DR jabs. Most people drop to half dosage at this point however I stay on full dose us I am prone to over-riding them!

I am scanned on day 7 of stimms and again on day 11. On both cycles, I haven't had any changes made to drugs etc during the cycle and I have been reading to move on to EC. I don't do anymore stimms jabs after the sacn and my last DR jab is the following day. I also do the trigger jab (I think mine was Gonassi) the evening of that day and then there is one day off with absolutely no jabs the day before EC!

My EC's have both been done under sedation. Apparently I have talked all the way through both but I don't remember a thing about it! Having had Sedation for EC and GA's for other things, I would defo opt for sedation given the choice!.

I did have some pain problems after the first EC but only because as I rolled over in recovery, I ejected the Voltarol suppository! This time I was given pethodine during EC so that I didn't need the Voltarol. My clinic also say that Co-codomal is fine for pain relief afterwards and I have used them effectively. I would say don't use them too much though if you can get away with paracetomal because the codeine bungs you up!

The other thing that I do is take Arnica tablets as recommended by Zita West from the day before EC up to ET. 6c potency, 4 times a day is what she recommends - it helps with the healing.

I hope I haven't babbled on too much - I just thought it might be useful to share my experiences. Obviously every clinic and each individual is different but I hope it might be useful.

Hope you're all having a good bank hol so far! I've got my feet up being a proper lazybum!

*Kim* - Hopefully those 2 are little fighters hun - Don't worry that they haven't divided yet - according to Zita West the first division doesn't take place until 33-36 hours after insemination. All I've ever been told the day after my EC's is how many have fertilised - it's not until the next day that I get any news of division. Sending your 2 little eggies and you lots of          .

Lou
X


----------



## fuzzier

Kia - you must have mixed emotions at the moment to finally make it to egg collection and only have two fertilise, but remember it only takes one.  that your little embies go on to divide nicely for you and that you'll have you et on Monday and in doing so begin your 2ww. Godd luck hun

Kellydallard - how you doing hun, hope you get   soon and that you can then move forward with your tx

Aweeze - what a rough day your transfer day was. they were fab embies you had transfered, i fully understand your disappointment at not having any to freeze.  for your  

Endometriosislass - are you only going to be stimming for 6 or 7 days till your ec, only i thought most people were stimmed for 10 - 12 days before ec and in some cases stimmed for longer as it depends on how well the follies grow and not the amount of days you are stimmed for, i was stimming for 15 days before my follies were the right size for collection. Glad to hear that your d/r side effects haven't been too bad.

Mrs H - good luck with your baseline scan on wednesday.

Nicwim - good luck with your scan on wednesday, a handy tip if you still have af is to take some fem fresh wipes or some wet wipes with you so that you can freshen up after.

Emily - how are you hun? 

Love to anyone i've missed hope your all well and doing ok whatever stage your at.

Kay


----------



## endometriosislass

Kay at the min they have got me stimming for 7days but thats only a rough estimation depending on how i respond to drugs etc so yea atm its 7days stimming for me according to nurses and treatment plan it says scan and stimms on 4th sep and then ec for 11th.

love kelly


----------



## Mrs_H

Mornign all 

~ i'm up early as i need shopping, and want to get there when the doors open  you know what sainsburys is like on a sunday morning everyone wants there cooked chickens  also Dh wants some omega.3.6.9 and flaxseed from holland & barrett they have a sale on it at the moment if you get them, 
wish i had known that 2 weeks ago 

I feel quite sick at nighttime,/ earlymorning i think this maybe my zita west vits as i have made sure i take them 3 a day and also 2 x dha a day thats all i'm taking dont want to rattle, but i keep tasting the fish oil  and one else got this ??

Kim ~ sorry i got confused was not sure when they start to divived do the hospital call today to let you know ? we all have all  for you sweetheart, i'm sure they are little figters and will be at the right grade when you have them back Monday, xxx

Kellydallard i am so sorry to hear that you are still awaiting AF  she is a nutter where is she, you poor thing must be driving you mad, 

Aweeze :   How have you been passing the time ? hope you are resting and letting Dh run round after you xxx

Kelly (endo) Looks like we have EC booked for the same day i'm not 100% sure when i will have it as it all depends what happens but it's w/c 11th i'm hoping its the 12th as DH has that day off means he won't lose any holiday, but we will see,

Nic ~ how you feeling i am sooo excited one minutes then  the next  for wednesday what time is your scan mine is 1:20,
Good tip Aweeze sainsurys have BOGOF on Lil-Lets Solution Wipes, Ph balance is better than some off them, I tend to use the pad that has a wipe with it can't think what it's called at the moment dont have any in must get some today, they are very good,

Ruth how you getting on with the sniff ?? is it really bad ?? Hope you havent got any nasty side effects, 
Cj ~ how are you hun,......... Hope your enjoying the bank holiday xx

fuzzier your litcker is looking lovely  thansk for the  i am storing it up !!  
Emily ~ hope your doing ok, any plans this long weekend ?

Mrs R & Nicky  How are you both

Sorry if i have missed anyone 

Rigth time for my breakfast








Glad to see it looks like the sun will be out !!

Speak soon 
Love Sara xxxx


----------



## kellydallard

Wow its getting really busy on here,all of a sudden we are all statrting everything!!!

Wll my af has put in a tiny appaearance this morning which I am happy about (how mad does that sound!!Thanks all for thinking of me.it mus have done the trick  I will call the hospital tomorrow and get a scan booked for this week and if all is ok then I can start stimms  

Kay-love you scan pic hunny its so cute!!!

Sara-hope you managed to get your shopping done hassle free!!!

Kelly(endo)-wow its all sytems go then,loads of luck sweetie!!

Lou-you didnt ramble hun  it was actually very informative,its helped me and I am sure it has helped others 

Kim-I know it must be so hard at the mo hun,its not easy when you are waiting on the answer on your only 2 embryo's,sounds like my last cycle.We are all here for you and send ing lots of posotive vibes that your embies are all nice and ready for monday chick       

Ruth-I know what you mean about d/r for ages,I have lost count how many days I have been d/r,think it says on my ticker  does your head in doesnt it!!??

Right have got to go and get Oli ready for a party,not massively lookinf forward to dropping him off though cos the lady who's sons party it is has just had a baby and I am sure the baby will be there!!! Dont seem to handle  it too well!!

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

KellyD   finally!!!! So pleased that ur AF has put in an appearance hope u can get the scan booked in asap and get started in stims 

Kelly(endolass) hope that ur doing ok and not too many side effects

Sara not too long now babe  

Fuzzier hope that u and fuzz are doing ok

Tweetie not sure if ur still reading this board but  and hope that u and ur bump are doing ok

Nicky hope u soon hear on those blood tests

Kim thinking of u honey and hoping that them embies are dividing well ready for tomorrow to return to the mothership   

Ruth and Nic hope that the D/R is going well so far girls and not too many side effects

Aweeze hope the first few days of the  are passing by quickly for u

vicki hope that ur doing ok its almost time for D/R   
how r u feeling

Love to anyone i may have missed
Emilyxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hiya Emily,

To be honest I really don't know how I'm feeling or what I should be feeling. 

Think very nervous would be the explanation.

Hope you're ok too and everyone else.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Mrs_H

Morning girls

was hoping to have a lay in but having animals puts a stop to that they do not understand BANK HOLIDAY ! 

Vicki  sweetherat for starting tomorrow, i know what you mean about emotions i am up & down and all over the place  but we are all here for you sweetheart your not doing this alone 

Kelly ~ so pleased that  finally showed up i am a bit worried as i feel i should have the witch now but nothing yesterday had a few spots so not too impressed  really hope she isnt going to hold me up,

Emily : thanks for thinking of me ..... now i have to just chill when i think of







after all labour will be a lot more painful !!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok, thinking of you all 
Sara xxxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Hello

Sara - Morning hun,the nasal spray is not to bad at all apart from the taste.... So far the only thing i have really had is hot flushes but i would get them on the run up to my cycle anyway so quite happy still at the moment (touch wood)... 
Baseline scan Wednesday it feels like only yesterday you were in double figures, only a couple of days to go...Good luck with that...You will be able to inform me what its like but i still have a way to go until mine...

Emily - Thanks for asking about how my D/R is going....So far so good which im really pleased about...

Kelly - It is a bit annoying how long you can D/R for.....I bet it is doing your head in looking at your ticker for how long you've been doing it....Poor you hun...

Vicki - Good luck for tomorrow hun...Hope it all goes well for you....

Hello to everyone else,hope you are all well
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Morning Girls,

Thanks everyone for your good lucks. Means so much to me.

Today my stomach is really churning I just feel like crying and I don't know why  Then again this morning hasn't been much fun.

Took the 4WD back to the garage AGAIN!  It got serviced two weeks ago and hasn't been right since. Took it to the mechanic this morning and it needs a new ignition coil  at a lovely cost of £100 excluding labour   

Just what I DON'T need at the moment...just seems all our money is going on this car. I'm gonna end up smashing it up at this rate as it's doing my head in! I think to myself "oh well theres less money for treatment" I'm getting so sick of it now as if it's not one thing it's another with the bloody thing.

GRRRRRRRRRRR I just wanna scream      

Love

Vicki x[br]: 28/08/06, 11:29Update!!

Just got the part off the internet for £35...Still not happy but hey hopefully saved some money depending on what garage will charge to fit it


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Vicky,

Glad you got the part cheaper!  I would always recommend getting parts second hand... we recently had to get a new coil for my corsa, we managed to get one from the breakers for £10 and my dh fitted it himself in a few minutes... was a very simple job so will keep everything crossed that it's as simple and cheap for your car as well...  def stay away from main dealers as they are just there to rip you off.. a good back street garage or maybe a mobile mechanic hopefully will do the job cheap for you.  Or  could your dh not do it??
Anyway, best of luck for this go...

Sara - Sorry to hear about your lack of sleep in's!  It's all good practise for when you get your BFP though!!

kelly - will keep everything crossed for you scan and hope your be onto stims in no time!!

As for me, I have my operation a week today!!     Also I managed to make a montage of my son, the link for it is in my signature bit below!  enjoy

Helen xx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Car Update Number 2!!

Problem solved!..Don't need the part after all! So just cancelled order.

DH found what the problem was. The mechanic who serviced the car didn't put the HT Lead back into the engine so petrol was leaking out so no wonder it was sparking  

Least I can breathe a sigh of relief now.  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## fuzzier

Hello

Vicki - you don't have much luck with that bloomin car of your, but good to see it turned out ok in the end. good luck with d/r

Helen - your montage of your little boy is lovely, he looked so cute in the santa outfit. Good luck with you op next week and to a speedy recovery

Emily - we're doing ok, have a problem with my pelvic band (whatever that is ) which may mean an early c-section or induction, docs are going to wait and see how things go before making any firm decisions. I'm not gonna worry about it at the mo. How's things with you? 

KellyD - hope things weren't too traumatic for you yesterday when you took Oliver to the party. 

Mrs H - how many vits are you taking a day? are you sure that you're not taking too many and thats why you feel sick? All i took was 1 pregnacare tablet a day as recommended by my gp as it has all the recommended amounts, he reckoned all the Zita stuff was just a way of getting people to spend even more money. 

Endometriosislass - that'll be cool if you only have to stimm for 7 days cos it'll mean less injections.

Dolphin01 - glad to hear that your d/r is going ok and that you've not suffered from side effects more than hot flushes, you must be one of the luckier ones whereas i was sooooo unlucky i had every bloomin side effect there was and more. 

Kia - hope your little embies divided nicely and you got to have et today hun 

Aweeze - hows your 2ww going, not gone   yet i hope

Love to anyone i've missed.

Kay


----------



## Mrs_H

Hi All 

It's been a funny day with the weather me and Dh stayed in as it was mainly raining we watched bugsey Malone which is my childhood fav ... Dh did a little bit of DIY i did some house work we have a afternoon nap ... , 

I am a little worried as i am only spotting not sure if this is to be counted as day one i really wish af was here in full flow as i am worried it will delay me starting on wednesday ~ i thought coming off the pill was a guarentee to get AF     ... well if no show    might have to jump dh bones again that always worked in the pass when we didnt want it too   sorry girls, 

Kay, i am taking the correct amount but i think you are right i could buy these vit's cheeper but i guess i am paying for the name, but DHA is very good for you but i guess it's the same when i took omega 3,6,9 it can tend to repeat   have to admit i don't eat a lot of veg so was hoping by taking the supplements would help, 
Also another bad side effect of the zita is they turn you peepee bright yellow like acid    , 

Ohhh kay just seen you may end up having a c~section Keeping  that things change xx

owww Helen have you done a montage oh must see that, thanks for being positive for me yes i would love to swap all lay in's forever to have a bfp .... xxx

Kelly : Have you spoken with the clinic are you having a baseline scan when do you start the stimms ? 

Endo has it all going with the d/r are you having any bad side effects bet you are getting excited, 

Ruth: hot flashes hey i had them in the hairdresser few weeks ago i am blamming the pill but really not nice 
but glad it's all going ok, 

Kim ~ hope you are resting up after ET thinking of you  

Vicki glad you got the part cheaper what is it with cars at the moment we are having an expensive time of it, after my treatment if it works i am doing away with my car and just having the one i think, 

Sorry if i missed anyone 
thinking of you all  

sara xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Vicki ~ Just wanted to sat Good luck for tomorrow chick  Thanks for the chat ast night  Sorry I missed you leave Hun. Hope the car behaves itself now 

Helen ~ Your montage is lovely  DS looks like a cheeky little thing but cute with it too  Good luck for next week 

Sarah ~ You don't count spotting as AF Hun, Only a proper red flow, Hope it shows up properly for you soon 

Kay ~ Your avatar pic is soo clear, Is he/she sucking it's thumb?  

Kelly(dallard) ~ Hope the scan this week shows you can go ahead and start stimms 

Kelly (endolass) ~ Hope your having a nice couple of days away Hun 

Lou  ~ Hows the 2ww going? Hope your finding pleanty of things to keep you occupied   

Kia ~ Any news yet Hunny? Did your embies divide? Hope you got the go ahead for ET today Hunny  

Nic ~ Goodluck for your scan Wed 

Ruth, Emily,  and everyone else I have missed, Hope your all OK.

Love to all
Nicky x x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Good Luck Vicki for D/R tomorrow!!


----------



## MrsRedcap

ooooh thank you Emily..I'm humbled now lol


----------



## Flutterbye™

Sorry to gate Crash!!! just wanted to wish my adopted mum a very very good luck for tomorrow!!!!!!!


i luv ya millions Vix, your the bestest friend/mum/big sister ANYONE could ever ask for!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aweeze

No personals from me tonight- I've been spending loads of time with my niece (she was 2 in April) and I'm totally pooped! 2ww is going by OK - I'm not expecting it to have worked this time so I'm feeling pretty chilled out about it all really  - nevertheless I'm into single figures until test day tomorrow so i'll know for sure soon enough!



Mrs_H said:


> Aweeze :   How have you been passing the time ? hope you are resting and letting Dh run round after you xxx


That would be lovely Sara but here's where I usually post hun http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=58343.0 

Vicki hun - just to say good luck for tomorrow - I've rounded your bubbles up to end in a 7 so you'll be fine chick  Once you've got the first one out of the way, you'll wonder what you were so worried about! 

Lou
X


----------



## Mrs_H

Morning all !!

    1 more day    ​
Lou:







sorry sweetheart that will teach me to not assume anything !! 

 Vicki for your start of D/R today wow how quick did that time fly !! thinking of you,

Helen i saw you little boys montage wow how lucky are you, he is wonderful bet you have so much fun, he looks so sweet esp laying on the dog  

Nicky ~ thanks hun lucky for me the spotting turn in to AF and this morning  lots of blood so i am very happy  

Hope everyone is ok, ..... too excited for words today just hoping all will be ok at tomorrows scan 

Sara xxxxx


----------



## Guest

hi girls, sorry for gatecrashing. any of you that read my posts will know im waiting for my af (bout 16th sept) so i can have my fsh bloods done and hopefully eggshare (at notts care).

there is soooooooo many posts on this thread i haven't managed to read them all yet, 
but good luck to you vicki on starting your dr today, x
and helen your montage is absolutly beautiful, he's such a cutie x
kelly (endo) hows your dr going? x

i just though i'd introduce a new topic for us to chat about, did anyone watch hidden lives last night on tv?

for anyone that didn't see it, it was about women bringing up there babies without nappies, breastfeeding til the babies are age 8 and home schooling (the children only spent time with family members).

personally i thought it was wrong (hope i havent affended anyone) any thoughts??

take care everyone, and lots of   to you all, love maz xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya!

Hope you dont mind me gatecrashing!! Im waiting for af to arrive this week so I can start my pill, and I am very very excited!!! I am also giving up smoking (so is dh as well at last) and having a serious health kick. Trying to have a search on here for what to eat/drink take ect!!

Who would have thought, people trying to have a baby so excited at the thought of going on the pill!!!

Good luck today hun, its come round so quick I cant believe it!!!! (im sure its dragged for you though )

Me
xxx


----------



## Mrs_H

Hi Maz, 

I would have liked to have watched that is it on again do you know ... I watch a something on bbc3 about a 34 stone teenager   so sad when children turn to food and it gets out of hand, wish her all the luck in the world i hope now she has had an op she gets to her dream size of a size 16, 

How does the non nappies work when they are babies surly that would be too messy breast feeding till 8   they have big teeth by then !! 

sara xxx


----------



## kia

Just a quick update,

My Embryo's made it over the weekend    and i had transfer yesterday, One was a 5cell grade 3 and the over was an 8cell grade 2.
My test date is the 10th of September.

I'll catch up with you all tonight when i have more time, i just wanted to tell you all me good news.

Love and luck to all.
Kim.x


----------



## *kateag*

YAY!!!! Congrats hun! Thats lovely news!!!!!!

WELL DONE!!!!
xxx


----------



## kia

I've got a picture of the embryo's too, i'll have to get DH to put it on here later.

Kim.x


----------



## Guest

hi sara,

hahaha it was quite funny, the woman was gathering other mums n dads in the park and getting them to take the babies nappies off (as early as 10 days old) and they were pooing in jars?! she was saying that you can tell by the babies face when they want a number 1 or 2 and just to catch it.
i dont see how this helps cos her kids were potty trained at the same age as my son, and he wore nappies.

and the breastfeeding omg my son is 8 oct 1st and i cant even contemplate pulling my boob out on the bus or in tesco cos he's thirsty. (dont get me wrong i think seeing a mother breastfeeding is a beautiful sight)

after the program i said to my hubby, "if my ivf works thats how i wanna bring up our baby" i can not repeat the language he used but basically it was no, hahahaha 

i dont know when its on again, it was called 'honey i suckle the kids'

take care love maz xxxxxxx




btw thats great news kim, im really happy for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fuzzier

Morning ladies, 

Mrs H - i missed the programme about the 34 stone teenager, how sad that a child ends up like that. There was a similar one about a boy a while ago.

Kateag - i ate the five a day fruit and veg and a bit extra, prawns, chicken and eggs for  protein and took one pregnacare tablet a day these contain all the vitamins you need and the recommended amount of folic acid. When are you hoping to start tx? Good luck with the giving up smoking, i gave up in October of last year and haven't looked back. It is said that smoking decreases your chances of a succesful cycle by 40% so it is well worth giving up for that reason not to mention for all the obvious health reasons.

Maz1980 - i didn't watch the programme that you mention but i do not think its right to continue breastfeeding a child of that age and how disgusting not to use nappies so that must have meant that as babies they were lying in there own faeces and urine surely this borderlines some form of abuse. I remember hearing of a lady in America who was breastfeeding her children past the age of 4 and child protective services took the children away and she was prosecuted for a form of abuse but cant remember what they called it.
I hope i don't offend anyone but my view is that breastfed babies should be off the boobie by the time they are 3 (at the latest) and if the parents want to continue giving breastmilk then it should be expressed once they are past this age.  Not long till your blood tests good luck with those.

Vicki - good luck for today hunni. 1st day of d/r you must be excited that you have finally started.

Kia - thats fab news about your little embies hun.  for your 2ww

Have a lady coming to see me so gotta go but will try and come back and do more personals later.

Kay


----------



## Mrs_H

madness ~ pooing in jars and catching wee   i would love to be able to use terry nappies but we will see ....... 

Lol at you saying that to DH  no wonder he     

Right must get out of this house the four walls are driving me mad off to get a hot water bottle to make sure my womb is nice a warm whist doing stimms 

I will keep an eye out for it sounds very intresting 
Sara xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Kay, thanks for that hun, will def try to stick to the 5 or more a day, and I dont eat red meat anyway, so the fish and chicken shouldnt be a problem. (not too much tuna though is that right?) I also got some folic acid yesterday, been searching high and low for small ones as the others are so big, but finally found some that I wont choke on! 

I start the pill on day 2, which should be tuesday next week, apart from that no idea when I start actual tx!

Sara, have fun getting the hot water bottle!!!

xxxx


----------



## Guest

hi, which brand are your folic acid? i have a big problem swollowing tablets and ive only ever came across big ones, yuk 

maz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H

Hi Maz, 

Just quickly if you have trouble taking tablets boots do a folic acid tablet bit like the blister of the pill thats how big they are but sadly not sugar coated ~ i take zita wests which are a capsaul as i have trouble too , but pregnacare i have taken in the pass for a year or so and it wasnt that bad at all looks big but easy to swallow they are about £4.99 a pack ... hth 

sara xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya, mine are Micro Vitamins, they are green and white (the pack not the tablets!) and come in a box that is the size of a tooth floss thing! There is 3 months supply and they are £4.29 from boots. 

So pleased to find them! The only other ones I could take were clearblue pregnancy vits but I cant find them anywhere anymore!

Hope this helps hun.xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Just popping by to say WooHoo Kim

Fantastic news that u have 2 embies on board

Wishing u lot of love luck  and lots of  for ur 

Love Emilyxx


----------



## kellydallard

Hiya

Well af is well and truly here   how atrange that I am happy.Got my scan booked for Friday morning so I hope its calmed down abit by then. Also got to pop to the clinic today to get some more Buserelin and needles cos I have only got enough to last till tomorrow night  typical.atleast the clinic is not too far. My accu guy called to say he is much better and I can go for a session this week,need some de stressing!!

Kim-fantastic news hunny,so happy that you have finally got two precious embies onboard,wishing you all the luck in the world for a smooth 2ww  

Sara-hows it going hun??

Kelly(endo)you ok petal??

Lou-hope your ok hunny??

Big hello's to all you lovlies,must run and get my 2 rabbits in cos its peeing it down!!

Kelly x


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

kellydallard  ES/IVF apr  waiting to eggshare D/R 26/07    

Janey02 Natural  EDD Sept?  

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  April   

Fuzzier    EDD 25/01/07   

Tweetie   EDD 15/02/07    

Panda    Twins!!     

Topcat IVF      

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Aweeze  Testing 07/09      

Kia  Testing 10/09      

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Mrs_H Stims 30/08     

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Endometriosislass ES/ICSI baseline 04/09     

Kellydallard IVF/ES DR Aug baseline 01/09     

Dolphin01 ES/IVF D/R 24/08     

NICWIM ES/IVF D/R 24/08 baseline 30/08     

Mrs Redcap ES/IVF D/R 29/08 Baseline 11/09     

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
@[email protected] 1st ivf/es bfn awaiting follow up    

pickle_99_uk 1st ES/ICSI Mar   2nd ES/ICSI June   taking some time out 

ClareyRose ES/ICSI Apr/may    

flo-jo 1st ES/IVF Feb/mar OHSS .... FET may   

nedwards ES/IVF Apr  awaiting follow up!  

xxmissnawtyxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou F ES/IVF Apr/May ~ Embie didnt divide  

kamac80 Looking into eggshare 

Babywish ES/IVF May   follow up 15/06  

sweetkitty ES/ICSI May    

lounea ES/IVF August     

Tazza ES/ICSI Awaiting inital appt     

Nicky1 1st ES/ICSI Awaiting blood results    

kateag ES/ICSI pill 05 Sept     

seabreeze 1st ES Initial consultation 21st Sept    

Fluffyhelen9999 Taking some time out to have tubes removed then FET planned soon after     

Alexia Awaiting to start ES     

CJ ICSI/ES Hoping to start soon     

sos es/ivf Apr outcome TBC

ritzisowner ES/IVF awaiting bloods     

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*


----------



## Mrs_H

Hi Kel, 

Well i had planned a great day out shopping and to meet a good for my last cup of coffee i only ever had coffee when i go to starbucks or a coffee shop as i see it as a big treat but sadly i am cramped over in pain with the AF  full flow and having to change every 30 minutes not impressed but hoping its all a good sign and after all this is my last period for say 10 months heehee 

Sara xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi everyone.

I've got myself all upset this morning   over a situation at work this morning
I feel really silly as I'm not normally like this and feel really angry   as its stressing me out and I know this isnt good for me at this time. I've finished for the day (i work from home) and told my manager i cant cope with it - hes knows about my treatment and fully understands. I tried ringing the docs as I thought it might be best if i have a few days off - what do you reckon? I start stimming tomorrow hopefully - stress can't be good can it.

Mrs H - my scan is at 2.30 tomorrow - GOOD LUCK!
Kim - congrats to you, take it easy for next 2 weeks   

sorry my post is a bit me me me but i'll come back later when i have destressed!

Nic


----------



## Mrs_H

Wow there are quite a lot of us having treatment at the same time  

Kelly (endo) 
Kellydallard 
Ruth
NICWIM 
Vicki

 my cycle buddies ........... wow it only seems like yesterday we were waiting to all start now look at us 

Kim & Aweeze      hope you are both taking it easy and thinking very positive    

Think i will try and hot bath to get rid of these pains have our heating had gone on the blink so have just called a plumber to come on thursday  more money ~ want to go back to renting it was so much less expensive, .... but have to have a nice warm house esp after et for my little one's so it's a must,

Can i ask Aweeze & Kim did you take your own dressing gown or slippers or anything like that to hospital for e/c ?? just wondering

sara xxxx
[br]: 29/08/06, 12:09Nic ~ oh no  so sorry you seem quite stress your right at any time stress isnt a good thing but a few days off would be nice esp to get your head around the whole thing i think i may need to unplug my phone and turn the mobile on silent as i have a very big and demanding family which don't really understand the whole no stress during treatment pls !!

Thinking of you for tomorrow ~ ............ i was going to have the 2:30 slot but also get stuck in traffic coming home so opted for an earier one 
wishing you all the luck in the world what you are about to do is the most important thing ever so everyone else can just  off !!

sara xxxx


----------



## Guest

hi kelly d, just a quickie, what drug are you using for stimms, is it the muscular one or are you payin the extra for the other one? also are both injections needles or pens?. thought i would ask you as you are at notts, i spoke to debbie when i rang and once ive got all my paperwork (referals n hospital notes etc..) i can make my app with bev. sooooooooo excited, just a little worried cos i hate needles   but it will be worth it.

everybody else, c'mon calm down, all this stress isn't good for you, i normally find it helps to get a pic of the person who is annoying you and throw darts at it hahahaha, try it, it really does work 

love n stuff, maz xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tweetie

emily-hello hunni yes i do still read this board hunni and infact posted here a couple of weks ago when i heard that kelly had a delay like i did before with d/r but had no reply from kelly but got chatting to another lady instead.anyway hunni i am fine thanks and sickness has died down now quite abit thank god    .how are things with you hunni and when will you be finally able to start tx yourself??oh emily my bubas edd 15th feb hunni.hope it happens soon for you hunni.lol.xxxx.

fuzzier-hey hunni noticed you popping in here     i try to come in and offer hope to the girls waiting to go through and show it can happen so never give up sort of thing suppose you are the same really.how you doing hunnilol.xxxx

kelly-glad to see that af is finally showing itself and that hopefully this means that you go full steem ahead now and move on.fingers crossed hunni.lol.xxx

mrs-h-they do recommend that you take something like a nightshirt and dressing gown and slippers and a sanitary towel hunni as you get a slight loss sometimes after ec.sorry you are suffering with af at the mo hunni but like you say hopefully it will be the last for a while.lol.xxx.

aweeze and kia-goodluck girls.i have everything crossed for you.   

all those waiting to start i wish you lots of luck and hope that your dreams come true very soon.lol.xxx.    

love to you all.lisa.xxxxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Afternoon
You ladies have been busy on here this morning....
I watched honey im suckling the kids last night aswell and at one stage the little boy was standing in his poo poo..Apparently they can tell when they needed the loo by facial expressions and body wiggles...Well she could'nt of been that good as she missed the body wiggle for a poo and a wee...  

Kim - Thats great news about your embryo's hun really chuffed for you....I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you...

Sara - I bet you soooooo excited tomorrows your big day i can't wait till my baseline scan day....(never thought i would get excited about internal scans)  It is quite mad at what you get excited about on this site.... 

Vicki - Hope your D/R has gone well for you hun...

Nic - Good luck for your scan tomorrow...Hope that your feeling calmer now hun.....

Hello and good luck to anyone ive missed....
Take care 
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Mrs_H

Ruth love the new photo of  Kerecsen  how sweet, ~ owww not long now  you have reach the under 3 week mark till your scan, 

Just had a lovely long bath which really helped with the pain then i had chicken breast in olive oli with rice and gentle seasoning for lunch yum yummy think that helped too so now i feel ready to go out but have too much housework , 

why oh why do things never go to plan, me & dh had such a lazy day yesterday it was great he did do some diy i did a little dusting but then we were like what the hell lets watch dvd eat lovely food and not do the washing up etc great plan at the time but hey hoo it dosn't dissapear  

I feel really positive and i think that will help me with the cycle i just keep dreaming about a positive pregnancy test it's so nice but i do have a plan b but i keep it right at the back of my mind, 

I worked out that as of tomorrow the whole process all going to plan should be no longer than 17 days till ET wow how amazing is that with 5 visits to the clinic ... so in a month (31days) i will know the outcome, 
Nic  i wonder how close our cycle stays ?? if we will be testing on or around the same day, 

i talk too much right off to change the bed and do some hoovering 
sara xxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi Ladies 
I'm back and feeling a lot better now - retail therapy is great!!!  
I was going to work tomorrow morning as my train isn't till lunchtime but now I'm thinking what the hell I'm going to have a lay in!!
Well my recipient had her baseline scan and I havent heard from the lister so i assume this month shes ok (last month they didnt down reg her as shes non-cycling but her lining was too thick) I'm so excited now!!

Sara - Hopefully will find out tomorrow what the plans are for me but I'm sure I've been told before by the clinic 14 days of stimming. Do you live near your clinic? I wont be back till about 6pm.   for tomorrow

Will update you all tomorrow evening.

Nic


----------



## Mrs_H

Hi Nic, 

Yea take the day off .... i live about 60-90 minutes from my clinic but they have road works near their at the moment so it's going to take a lot longer ... not sure how bad they are as the ladies on the sefc told me about them, 

 news about your recipient, hmm clinic havent phoned me but i dont know what the procedure is for my recipient bt  all is ok, 

I had a nice cat nap instead of shopping feel a lot better   

owww it's exciting isnt it hun

Sara xxxx


----------



## kellydallard

Me again

wow there is alot of us cycling at the mo,I think its great just think of all those BFP's   

Emily-fab job on the list as ever,your a star!! Thanks 

Sara-must be something catching  I have got really bad af pains too,just feel like curling up in a big ball and going to sleep,hope yours get better v.soon hun,had to laugh at your post though about it being your last af for a loooong time  

Nic-ah bless you hun,I would deffo book some time off if you can if its what you want.it will do you the world of good 

Maz-I paid extra for menopur on the egg share programme,I managed with it quite well last time and the needles are much thinner,I couldnt have done the other ones cos dh works nights 

Lisa-how are you and your tiny bump hunny?? still on cloud 9?!

Right must go and have some tea,I am so glad I did my ironing earlier this afternoon,I can sit down in a bit and eat the pudding I bought from Sainsburys mmmmmm melting middle choccie pud 

Kelly x


----------



## Mrs_H

Ohhh Kel sorry to hear that bloody witch     , 

I nice hot bath and a walk seemed to help with my pains ... also had a naughty nap   

thanks for all the luck ive stored it all up !!   will let everyone know how i get on .. and if i run a mile when they show me the injection  

sara xxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Just popping in to say

 to Sara and Kelly D for them wicked af pains

and  to Sara and Nic for ur baseline scans tomorrow ^fingerscrossed u will be able to start stimming tomorrow   

Tweetie good to see u here honey, thanks for ur IM 

Nic i agree about taking the day off and having a lie in and yes retail therapy is fab  

Fuzzier hope that ur doing ok babe

Helen how r u feeling

Ruth hope that ur doing ok

Kelly (endo) hope that the d/r is going ok less than a week til ur baseline scan  

Love to anyone i havent mentioned

Emilyxx


----------



## endometriosislass

hello girls

Well back to reality 
Just been loking back on posts that i havent seen and wow arent we all coming along nicely Thats wot we like to see isnt it.
Really looking forward to seeing how vicki got on at clinic today with thos jabs 
Sara wow thats came around quick hasnt it wish u all the best for tomorrow and all goes well,Well not long for me now ROLL ON MONDAY!!!!! counting down the days just never ends does it,Day 12 of downreggin for me already 4days of downreggin left
well caught up i hope everyone s well,take care and goodluck to u all 
Love kelly


----------



## Mrs_H

Morning & thank you to everyone for the  for today ~ well i have a banging headache and can't sleep so not a good start but i'm sure it will pass by the time i have to go DH got the day of work so he can be with me and get tips on injections and things, .... his a little worried as to when EC will be as it's estimated and he has to give work a weeks notice for when he needs time off .... think the old sick note may have to come out ........ ,

thinking of you all will update later well done Kel wow only 5 days till your baseline  
Kelly D ~ hope AF isnt being so mean now ... i feel ok this morning just a horrible headache but i think that could be down to too much blood lose  just but hoping it slows down before my scan yuck yuck yuck i feel for the nurse having to do those,

Nic  hun my cycle buddie   xxx

Vicki hoping you got on well yesterday

Speak soon 
 
Sara xxx


----------



## tweetie

emily-hi hunni it was nice to hear from you hunni.keep intouch.i will be keeping an eye out for you.   xxx.

kelly-hi hunni.i am fine thanks hunni and bump is progresing slowly thanks.glad your af turned up but sorry to hear it is a bad one.hope everything moves on now and that it doesnt last too long.xxxx

goodluck to mrs-h today.hope your headache passes and that the scan goes well hunni.xxxx

goodluck to all you girls.i have everything crossed for you all and hope that you get your dreams soon.xxxxx.lisa.


----------



## Mrs_H

Mornign Lisa, 

Thank you for the tips yesterday about the dressing gown i got a really lovely one from sainsburys it's really snug, ... just taken a few pain killers hoping they will help pass it could be coming down with a cold as i havent stopped blowing my nose how typical   

When is your next scan is it 20 wks ? .... Can't remember if you said you were going to find out the sex of baby ... What's the earliest they can tell the babies sex? 

Thanks again hun ... you give me such hope it can def work    

sara xxx


----------



## tweetie

mrs_h-morning hunni.glad the tips helped.they always laughed at me as i had a lovely zebra print dressing gown thats like a huge blanket and cat slippers that meowed when you pressed them but i am just mad so they exspected nothing less.     my next scan is in four wks hunni and that will be the 20wk scan and yes i am really hoping they can tell what sex baby is.it says they can tell from about 16wks onwards so i guess the 20wk is when everyone has a scan but it does depend on the position of the baby.oh i hope you arent coming down with a cold hunni might just be that first thing in the morning.glad to know i am giving you hope hunni just remember stay positive and believe.goodluck.lol.xxxx.lisa.


----------



## Mrs_H

@ your dressing gown and slippers wow where did you get those slippers they sound great i am such a cat lover would love some like that   .... 

owwww so exciting only 4 wks away ...  baby is faces the right way and not waving it's   at you   ... thanks again hun, 

sara xxx


----------



## tweetie

like i said i am abit nutty    my mum bought the slippers as i too love cats and have 5 of my own hunni.i will try and find out where they were from if i can and let you know.my clinic is an hour away and because my veins are so bad for finding you can imagine what i looked like going down to theatre in my dressing gown slippers socks gloves just to keep warm and try and give them a head start with my veinsns     yes i am very excited about scan and do hope i have a good view and it is plain to see.lol.xxxx.lisa.


----------



## Dolphin01

Morning all....

Sara - Just wanted to say goodluck for today hun...What time is your appointment?? Hope it goes well for you.......

Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Guest

mornin everyone, hope everyone is ok today,

kelly D, hope your af pains ain't as bad today x

sar and nic, baseline scans today, good luck xx

lisa, how exciting, the 20wk scan is wicked, what sex are you hoping the baby is? x

and kelly (endo) great to have you back sweetie x  

sorry, still trying to get to know people but good luck and loads of love to you all

maz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi everyone! This thread moves so fast now!

Good luck Sara and Nic with your scans, Kelly hope the af pains are easing off now, and wow a pregnancy scan!!! Good luck!!!! Will you be telling everyone the sex or keeping it secret

Still no pill for me yet, but bough the alan carr book to quit smoking so will be all ready! (whats the bet it is late!) 

xxxx


----------



## tweetie

maz1980-i really dont mind what i have hunni as long as it is healthy ive been through too much to be choosy now    .xxxxx

kateag-i will be telling the sex if i manage to find out when i go for it hunni.xxx

goodluck to everyone.lol.xxxx.lisa.


----------



## endometriosislass

at tweetie and her slippers,Sara u get them from next,i had the cow ones,they go moooo-mooooo well good hope u find sum hun,hapy meow hunting!iam sure u will look a super duper for ec 

Hope ur all well

love kelly


----------



## Mrs_H

Hi Girls 
Just wanted to update you .... My scan was perfect  really good nice thin lining the nurse said it was all nice & smooth and no nastys  she was really pleased, apart from the pcos which you can see tiny black dot round the ovaries which is the norm for me, 

I was very scared to do the 1st injection ...after a while i manged to pop it in but then froze and couldnt press it down  but managed and only afterwards did it sting a little 

So thats it girls a real     for me and time to update my ticker    thank all so much for your support   

Hope everyone is Ok ~ Nic hope your update is as good    

Sara xxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Well done sara hunnie !! Hope its all a doddle for u now,i start on monday so just behind u nicely on day 13 of downregging now so just another few more days!

love kelly


----------



## tweetie

mrs_h-so glad all was well at the scan and woooooooo hooooooooooooo you are now stimming thats fantastic.yes the first injection i used to torment myself i knew it wouldnt hurt but could i press the button it took me ages to get up enough courage to do it but i did in the end     you will be fine hunni will be watching out for you.    xxxx.

endometriosislass-so glad you knew where the slippers were from they were great.xxx

well hello to everyone else and i will pop in again soon.lol.xxx.lisa.


----------



## kellydallard

Afternoon all,

Sara-fantastic news hun and well done on your first jab,it will be e/c before you know it and we are all here for you the whole way whether you like it or not   

Big loves to all,I am so chilled after accu so I am gonna go and blob on the sofa and watch friends on E4. Imust admit I really think the accu is helping me,didnt think it would,but it real helps me to de-stress and feel more posotive about things.

Kelly x


----------



## Mrs_H

Thanks girls,

Right off to look at next website see if i can see them they might only do it at christmas  never mind we will see,

Lisa thanks again ... it's so scary pushing the button  as i was thinking its going to hurt it's going to hurt have to say thou i was a little shocked about the big red/purple brusie i have  hope they don't all do that well it won't really matter i havent got a biniki body anyhow  
Kelly D .. aww so lovely of you i like it that i have all your support ^hug^ not long now and you have ur 2nd scan bet you can't wait must feel like forever !!

Kelly endo ~ wow i can't believe your on day 13 already how did that happen,

woooohooooo i feel so happy and positive and so very very lucky to have you all  what would i do without FF i would never know ,

Sara xxxxx

[br]: 30/08/06, 17:03I found them i found them not kitty cat one but big cat ones Tiger 3D Slippers
With 'Growl' sound chip, i have a next a/c so i am adding them now !  Thanks Liza & Kelly 
DO they make the noise when you walk ??

Sara xxx


----------



## tweetie

mrs_h-you have to push the top of the slipper and then they make the noise.tiger growlie ones     i have an account with next will have to look at those.     they could be my labor slippers     xxxx.lisa.


----------



## Mrs_H

ohhh i am getting so exciting about Dh has banned me from using my nx account but he will let me have them just having a look for something else as don't want to pay postage just for 1 pair of slippers think i need a new handbag and purse too ~ not buying clothes as hoping i will need a different size soon (Maternity) ohhh just seen some great pj's did you say i need a nightshirt or pj's ?

Sara xxx   this is fun it's like going shopping with a friend


----------



## tweetie

you need a nightshirt really hunni as they need to get to the bottom half


----------



## Mrs_H

hmm i was guesing that oh well i think i will need to pop out for that maybe with my sainsburys shop they do some great little bits in their TU range, xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

Lisa nice to see u posting!

Sara so pleased that ur scan went well

Yippee ur stimming (i will amend the list)

KellyD glad ur feeling chilled oooh i could do with some of that!!

Kelly Endo hope ur doing ok on the D/R only 5 days til ur baseline  

Has anyone heard from vicki??

Been a long day at work, and need to cook dinner shortly 

I will do more personals tomorrow girls i promise

Emilyxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Hello ladies
A quick post for me 

Sara - I just wanted to say congratulations hun on starting your stimms...Im really pleased for you...
Hope everyone else is well
Take care 
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hiya Girls,

I'm back in one piece.

All went well at the clinic...very well actually which I'm pleased about. I go back to the clinic on the 11th for my baseline.

Thanks for all the good lucks means a lot to me.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

kellydallard  ES/IVF apr  waiting to eggshare D/R 26/07    

Janey02 Natural  EDD Sept?  

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  April   

Fuzzier    EDD 25/01/07   

Tweetie   EDD 15/02/07    

Panda    Twins!!     

Topcat IVF      

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Aweeze  Testing 07/09      

Kia  Testing 10/09      

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Mrs_H Stims 30/08 scan 06/09 and 08/09    

NICWIM Stims 30/08 scan 04/09    

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Endometriosislass ES/ICSI baseline 04/09     

Kellydallard IVF/ES 01/09 stims 02/09 Scan 07/09     

Dolphin01 ES/IVF D/R 24/08     

Mrs Redcap ES/IVF D/R 29/08 Baseline 11/09     

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Maz1980 awaiting appt for ES    

@[email protected] 1st ivf/es bfn awaiting follow up    

pickle_99_uk 1st ES/ICSI Mar   2nd ES/ICSI June   taking some time out 

ClareyRose ES/ICSI Apr/may    

flo-jo 1st ES/IVF Feb/mar OHSS .... FET may   

nedwards ES/IVF Apr  awaiting follow up!  

xxmissnawtyxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou F ES/IVF Apr/May ~ Embie didnt divide  

kamac80 Looking into eggshare 

Babywish ES/IVF May   follow up 15/06  

sweetkitty ES/ICSI May    

lounea ES/IVF August     

Tazza ES/ICSI Awaiting inital appt     

Nicky1 1st ES/ICSI Awaiting blood results    

kateag ES/ICSI pill 02/09     

seabreeze 1st ES Initial consultation 21st Sept    

Fluffyhelen9999 Taking some time out to have tubes removed then FET planned soon after     

Alexia Awaiting to start ES     

CJ ICSI/ES Hoping to start soon     

sos es/ivf Apr outcome TBC

ritzisowner ES/IVF awaiting bloods     

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*


----------



## Dolphin01

Vicki - Glad to see it went well for you hun especially after how scared you are of needles....I was worried for you i relly was but no need now as it went well... 
Take care
Luv Ruth


----------



## Mrs_H

Ruth hun thanks for you message  

Emily wow it feels so good to be moved up thank you sweetheart ,   

Vicki well done .... its scary isnt it i'm a little bit worried already knowing that i have to do it all over again but i'm sure we will just get use to it ... listen to me moaning at least i didnt have to d/r which i feel very lucky about ~ hoping you don't get any nasty side effects 

Sara xxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

I don't have to D/R either...I'm now D/R'd...Instead of me doing D/R jabs every day I had the one dose of Prostap yesterday which will see me through.

Jeeeez am I happy. Even though my DH has very sore shoulders now because I was gripping so hard on them. That injection in the backside really hurt!!!!!

Vicki x


----------



## Mrs_H

ohh sorry hun i didnt realise wow thats great not the injection in the   owww Wow just seen not long till your baseline     


Thats great just one injection thou and thats it !! 
sara xxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Wow vicki  
Hmmm how dont u downregg hun?Wen were both at same clinic thats odd isnt it,so dont u have to inject daily with bureslin??Whats the prostap for? well done u so pleased to hear that it all went well

love kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap

Think it was because of the fear of needles I have I dunno why they gave me the one jab to D/R me. Apparently it works on the same lines as the contraceptive jab.

But I'll still be stimming with autopen and Puregon like everyone else. Because I had the Prostap they're having to alter my planner which I'll get when I go back for baseline.

I didn't ask any questions..was just flamin glad to get it over with lol   I've had a few hot flushes today.

How's you doing hun on the jabs. How are the side effects.

Jeeeez I feel guilty now  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass

Oh well vicki spose thts good for u and ur fear of needles hun
Downreggin going great still look forward to 6pm to do jab   Alothough starting to get a little sore wen jabbing with the little puncture holes,For sum reason wen i do it on my left side were i have endo it realy hurts so the last 6jabs i have done on my right but had to change now as its getting a little bit sore  but never mind all good stuff at the end of the day,Havent had any more side affects since day 4 of downreggin supose iam lucky in that way get a little headache now and again but apart from that all going well,Start stimms on monday and have baseline scan 

goodluck
love kelly


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hello

  This is what I'm doing right now because I am officially stimming!!
I am so chuffed to have got this far. 

Emily can you move me up the list please lovey.

On my scan my PCO ovaries looked so much better than before - do you think being on the pill has given them a break? The scanner said my ovaries looked very ready ad ripe?!?!?!  I am on 150iu per day of menopur and have to go back monday to check progress - they are worried about over stimming me.

Mrs H - YIPPEE How you feeling? I havent done my first injection yet have to do it tonight but I'm fairly confident about it  

Endolass - you have to inject every day on down regs? You'll be an expert when it comes to stimming!

Mrs Redcap - glad you got that big needle all over with!! poor you

Thanks everyone that wished me luck today.

Bye for now
Nic


----------



## Mrs_H

Nic     Great News !! 

I feel so so happy too    so pleased all went well keeping my  for us both i don't go back till Wednesday but if i start too feel too much going on i will give them a call as i have pcos so dont want to OHSS i am on 150IU for 3 days then 100 too make sure i dont over produce lets hope we will both be ok, 

Yes i think the pill helps give you a rest so could be the reason why you pco looked better !! 

 really pleased for you good luck with you jab ! 
I have 2 injections a day do you ?
saraxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi Sara
Just sent you a message
I am on one injection a day - this may change on monday though if everything is going ok 
What time you injecting morning and night?
Right I'm off cause I'm knackered.
Back tomoz
Nic
oh and get this my mums been looking at baby clothes  itold her she daren't buy anything or she'll jinx me!!


----------



## Mrs_H

Thank you Lou !!  xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Ladies

wahey  Nic fantastic news ur stimming
Have moved u up!!

Maz i have added you honey 

Hope everyone is ok
Love to all
Emilyxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Nic fab news about you stimming.

Best of luck my lovely

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Mrs_H

Well i have been a very brave girl and managed to do both my injections today on my own as poor DH had to leave early   the pen one was much harder to do but slowely getting used to it ... keep waking up with headaches   was hoping this was a pill s/e but havent been on that for nearly a week ... anyone else got headaches ?

Wow i can't believe how brave i am being 2 injections  my mum would be proud i think i'll sure how the punture holes/brusies on saturday, 

Hope everyone is doing ok ... Nic how did you get on with your , 
Sara xxxx 
i think back to bed for me got up at 5am as i couldnt sleep


----------



## Dolphin01

Mrning ladies

My af turned up yesterday and boy was she angry for some reason....I was in agony before i fell asleep,then it woke me at 4.30am and she's not being too nice today either....I am happy she's here though because at least now i wont have her when i have my baseline scan on the 18th september.....PHEW 

Sara - Brave girl for doing your injections on your own hun....I will be having the auto-injector thing aswell when i start stimming...Nervous about it but worth it....Did you order your slippers??   They do sound really good....

Hope everyone else is well..
Take care all
Luv Ruth xx[br]: 31/08/06, 09:10aweeze - Please could you tell me how to do all the things you have done like the Birthday cake as my post is going to look really boring as i dont know how to do all that stuff....(SORRY)
Thanks hun
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Mrs_H

Hi Ruth 

So sorry to hear Af is being a mean to you she was horrid to me & Kelly D thinking it's a good sign she is putting in her last appearance for some time about 9 months so she is making it one to remember ~ make sure you use a hotty or a nice warm bath to ease those pains, 

Thanks Lou, yes i am drinking quite a lot of water i think i may need to take a bottle to bed thou thanks for the tip, 
well done on reaching the half way mark wow that seems to have gone quick ! maybe not for you sending lots of positive vibes your way       

Love luck & hugs to all 
Sara xxx


----------



## Dolphin01

aweeze - Just wanted to say thankyou hun for your help.....Hope you have a great day today in Bournemouth...xx


----------



## kellydallard

Wow its getting ssoooo busy on here !!!

I am really getting nervous about my 2nd d/r scan tomorrow.Dont know why but I have just got a feeling that there will be something wrong   ah well we will have to wait and see!!!

Lou-have a lovely day hun.We are all keeping everything crossed for your 2nd week hunny               

Vicki-good to "see" ya back sweetie. doing anything nice tomorrow??  

Ruth-hope af doesnt give you too much hassle hun my bad pains only lasted the day!thanks god!

Sara-well done on your jabs hunny,as the others say make sure you drink plenty of water,its so easy to forget!!

Nic-thats nothing ,my mum has been knitting baby blankets since we started trying  I reckon I will have enough for all of us when we get our BFP's.Great news on the stimming hun!!

Kelly(endo)how are you doing babe

Right must go and start labeling Olivers uniform ready for next week.

Kelly x


----------



## kia

Ladies,

I haven't been in for a few days and I've got pages and pages to catch up on. 

Kelly - Good luck for D/R scan tomorrow hun.x

Ruth - Hope AF easies up for you a bit, at least you know you're having a good 'clean out' ready for your BFP.x

Sara - Are you drinking enough hun, because the only time i got headaches on stims was when i needed to be drinking more. Whens your scan? have they penciled in a date for egg collection?.x

Nic - Great news that your ovaries are ready, good luck for Monday.x

Vicki - I've never heard of one injection for D/R'ing before, i would have loved to have that.x

I've brough loads of fresh pinapple juice for my 2ww,it's taking ages, it feels like I've done at least 3weeks already. I've got 10 days to go before i test because at our clinic they tell you to test 16 days after egg collection. 
I've tried to rest as much as i can but my step children are off school so it been a bit hard sometimes.

Love and luck to all.
Kim.x


----------



## Mrs_H

Hi All,

Kelly your be fine sweetheart i guess it's because you have been so delayed it makes you worry keeping  for you sweetheart     , 

Kim, ~ yes drinking lots of water + Milk i only started the 2nd injections this morning so it could just be normal as i do suffer from headaches well mygrains feeling bit better now thou, 

oh Kim 16 days hope my clicni don't say that to me i am far too inpatient glad your trying to rest up, So so you start the pineapple juice on the 2ww then and brazil nuts?? 

My scans are 6th & 8th sept and possible ec 11-12th sept but will know after scans really, 

is it safe to take anything for my headache whist stimming the clinic didnt advise, 

sara xxxx


----------



## fuzzier

Hiya ladies, 

Kellydallard - good luck for your scan tomorrow hun, really hope everythings ok and you can move onto stimms.

Kia - hope that the next 10 days doesn't drag too much for you and that you are able to rest as much as is possible with kids in the house.

Vicki - hope that d/r goes ok for you hun. I had the prostap and was pleased that i didn't have to do d/r jabs or sniff everyday. I had my jab on a Monday and started getting side effects on the wednesday. Make sure to drink plenty of water to help it get round your system.

Aweze - hiope that the 2ww isn't driving you too  . Your half way there now so stay positive.

Dolphin01 - sorry to hear that the old af is giving you a hard time of it, lets hope its the last one for about 10 months.

hope that everyone else is ok whatever stage of tx your at.

Kay


----------



## kellydallard

Sara- double check eith your clinic hun but I took parecetomol when stimming cos its the only thing they would let me have,I had a really bad cold/flu type thing. I was allowed to take a maximum of 4 tablets a day.didnt do much to help for me but I am sure it will for you hun.Have you tried 4head stick or lavendar oil,they really help.

Kim-ah hun you are doing so well,we are all here for you sweetie      

Kelly x


----------



## kia

Sara - I was told if the pain was too much then to take paracetamol but nothing else, but like Kelly said I'd check with your clinic as each clinic has different rules. They should hopefully go after a few days on stims, good luck hun.
What are the Brazil nuts for?, I've not heard anything about eating them?

Kelly - Thanx hun.

Love and luck to all.
Kim.x


----------



## Mrs_H

The same as the pineapple they are to help with implatation ...about 5 a day i think from the 2ww ?? not sure if it's before,

sara xxx


----------



## kia

Thanx Sara I've not heard that before, I'll have to go Tesco now. I don't like Pineapple juice or Brazil nuts  

Kim.x


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi everyone

My first injection went well. It was a bit fiddly getting the liquid into the needle - maybe its because Im left handed?? Everytime I sucked it up the plunger was getting sucked down and squirting it back into bottle. I got there, maybe will improve with practise.

Sara - I have been getting bad headaches from down regging and the lister said I can take paracetamol and it wont interfere.  I started eating brazil nuts now? is it too early or will it not cause a problem?

Kellyd - good luck for tomorrow 

Aweeze - i feel for you - I'm dreading the 2ww.   

Dolphin01 - how are you doing on your down regs?

Kia - bet you can't wait for school to start - I'm dreading it my sons starts big school (secondary) and he'll have to get the bus  he's grown up far too quick

Hi to everyone else, its so busy here I'mstuggling to keep up with everything

Nic


----------



## fuzzier

Vicki.

hope you have a lovely day with lots of pressies and cake

Kay


----------



## Dolphin01

Hello ladies

Nic - Down regging is not going to bad at all apart from the hot flushes i got and the nasty taste....Glad to see your first injection went well hun.....

Kelly - Good luck for your scan tomorrow hun....Hope that it goes well....

Kim - Hope that your 2ww goes quickly for you hun.....

10 months no af is such music to my ears.....A bonus to the miracle of a baby.....

Right ladies ive got to go as kerecsen has done Mummy a parcel i think...He hates having his bum changed every time he struggles with me so Mummy bribes him with her mobile phone....  

Take care all
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## endometriosislass

isnt this thread moving along fast,cant keep up 

I started baby asprin today after clinic called me to give me the go-ahead to say its fine giving them a go,why not eh?Also bit of a random question but wen ur sharp box gets full do you take it to clinic and they just swap it over for new one obvious we dont dispose of them ourselfs so iam gathering i will take it with me to my baseline scan?Downreggin still going great the little needle pricks are dissapearing quicker then they come although saying that i just done another wot half an hour go and got a nice little bruise there and i wud say its been the easiest one never mind tho Id deffintaly say i had af as iam completly off now and no brown discharge anymore sorry tmi I will still mention it clinic that i had a light af which its unusual and on and off all day but thank god iam not on af for scan pheww,so i start stimming in 4days   just keeping fingers crossed that everything looks good on scan then iam offffff! Another question does anyone now approx how long the scan takes and i will be getting shown how to use injector pen no bothered how long i will be there its just my grandad takes us to our appt`s and he has his own business and needs to know roughly how long we are expected to be there for so he can bring us back aswell

thanks girls hope ur all well and top up on goodlucks for u all
love kelly


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

Sara, i think u r ok to take paracetamol. Do make sure ur drinking enough water though because dehydration will just make the headaches worse!!

4head is good stuff our clinic doesnt like u to take anything but at most paracetamol

Vicki 








Hope u have had a lovely day and been spoilt

Kelly D wishing u soooo much luck for ur baseline tomorrow, what time is it...... i will send u some positive thoughts!

Ruth and Kelly hope d/r is not so bad for u both

kay lovely to hear from u almost half way thru now when is ur 20 wk scan

Nic and sara hope the stimming is going ok

Nicky any news on them blood results

Kim hope u r staying nice and chilled out, the brazil nuts are to aid implantation,

brazil nuts are also good for those who have pms/pmt too, i dont like them but may try them with chocolate on  

Love to anyone i have missed
Emilyxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

it's not my birthday till tomorrow so I haven't been spoilt yet lol   But going for a chinese tomorrow night.


----------



## Mrs_H

Hi Girls 

well i gave in & took paracetamol i am cross at myself but that combined with hubbys dinner i feel much better bless ~ his been at work all day i should have made the dinner but these injection you can get away with anything !!   

Ok ok i need to know if i am drinking enough i have about 8-10 glasses of water by glass i mean a tall half pint kind of thing? i am also having 2 glasses of organic milk (ss) and yes i have to confuse i havent been able to kick the tea but have cut down to 2 a day cups not mugs ~ i somehow feel i'm not drinking enough   

Been having scamble eggs for breakfast (organic ) with wholemeal bread, 
chicken breast cooked in the oven in foil and olive oli with brown rice for lunch 
dinner is a mixture of things all ok apart from home made fish & chip yesterday ( youngs ) but it was a treat, 
Been having yogurts as snack and apples in the evening a nice bit of cheese (catheral city mmm ) and few crackers, 

but today i have 5 chocolate eclairs sweets before i knew what i was doing   is it really bad to have chocolate i bet i am doing it all wrong ......... I can't believe the clinic have just trusted me to get on with it no guidelines or anything 

what would i do without you grils hey, 
Ps i will be having pineapple juice and brazil nuts from ec till test day sainsburys do a 3 for £3.50 on pineapple (pure) it's really nice, 

Sorry its a very me me me post, just painicing 
saraxxxx


----------



## fuzzier

Vicki - i'm sure your profile said your birthday was the 31st August. Well   for tomorrow.

Emily - my 20 week scan is being done at 22 weeks on Sept 21st at 9.30, not sure if thats cos they are busy or just slack. I keep popping in to see how all the girls doing and to show that it does work. 

Mrs H - sounds like your doing good with the food, have you tried decaff tea you can still have a few cups without worrying about the caffeine. I'm sure a few eclairs aren't going to hurt, its not like theres a huge amount of chocolate in them. I really wouldn't worry about the fish and chips either. I used to have fish and chips at least once a week and pizza, gotta keep some comforts.

Kay


----------



## Guest

scuse me?? no chocolate?   no coffee??  

is that by choice or is it not allowed? i get a bit ratty without at least 6 mugs of coffee a day and 3 bags of malteasers! HELP!

love maz xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H

Hi Maz,

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but their has been studys into how caffeine can effect your fertility, 
Zita west a top fertility expert advising no caffeine thats why i was so upset to not have managed to quit the tea and i had choc, which both contain the drug,

Some cons say it's ok but in small amounts but i'm not sure whats small there are about 100 mg of caffeine in a standard cup of coffee, i have every de caf tea in my cupboards but non i like so i am sticking with what i like and cut it right down i feel i have given up everything else and i kinda want to hold on to my tea`, 
After all look how many babies were born during the war and i believe the woman drunk loads of tea then all day long,

I think as many people will say all in moderation expect smoking as that also reduces your chances by up tp 40% 

My main concern is producing enough eggs thats why i am worried about getting it right like we all are i guess,

Don't worry hun we are all behind you but if you did everything you read you wouldnt be able to live your life, zita west does go a bit ott is i kind of cherry pick out of her book what i'm going to do 

lucky you eatting 3 bag of malteasers due to my pcos that is a big no no for me but sounds great 
Sara xxx
[br]: 31/08/06, 20:42Not sure who is about but that Honey I suckle the kids thing is on channel 5 at 11pm bit late but if you dont see it i will fill you in thanks for the info last week maz

http://www.five.tv/programmes/hiddenlives/honeyisuckle/
sara xxx


----------



## Guest

hi sara, let us know what you think of the program, see if you are as gobsmacked as i was. x

everybody else, GOOD MORNING X

loadsa love, maz xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Morning ladies

Well last night i watched a documentary about a 19 year old who was 34 stone....I was in tears i really did feel for her.... I think someone mentioned watcing that already as i think that was on the same night as honey im suckling the kids...
Well we have got a busy day today, its DH Mum and Dad's 50th wedding anniversary today so lots to arrange as there is a party tonight...I brought a lovely dress for the occasion but how im feeling at the minute i just want to go in baggy t-shirt and baggy trousers...  
Kerecsen has got a suit aswell, he looks so sweet...
Well ladies i will leave you to it..
Take care 
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## *kateag*

Morning girls. 

Ruth, the party sounds like fun, although I know how you feel!! Hopefully once you are there you will enjoy it.

About the posts with no caffine and loads of water etc, did the consultants tell you that, or did you read it in a book or something? I saw a book yesterday, forgotten full title, but something along the lines of how to deal with fertility treatment, was going to get it but wasnt sure if it was a good idea!
I do feel like I should be reading something though, as although I know about the smoking (which my last day of will be sunday) I dont know much else. The obvious things like alcohol and smoking, is common sense, but is there something I can get to give me tips on what to do/eat/drink/not do?

Hope everyone is ok, not too many bruises, and everyone feeling ok.xxx


----------



## fuzzier

Hiya Kateag - my clinic told me no tea, coffee or chocolate whilst having treatment because of their caffeine content, 75mg in a cup of tea, 100mg in a cup of coffee and 50mg per 50g bar of chocolate. I switched to decaff tea and after a few days didn't notice the difference. They also told me to eat beef, chicken, prawns and eggs for protein to help with egg quality, you need about 75g of protein a day, and i took 1 pregnacare tablet each day as this contains all the vitamins, minerals and folic acid that you need and you can continue to take it right through pregnancy and whilst breastfeeding and stopped any confusion about what i could or couldn't take at each stage. 

Vicki -   have a lovely day

KellyD - good luck with your scan today

Hello to everyone else hope your all ok

Kay


----------



## kellydallard

Afternoon all,
Sorry I haven't got time for personals,will catch up over the weekend!!

I have not long called Care and I am ready to start stimms        and my recipient is ready to go too YEY!!!! Lining was nice and thin at 4.5mm.I start stimms jabs tomorrow and it should be fun cos I have still got to have the Buserelin jabs and alternate each side of tummy with those,but it gets even more confusing with the stimms cos I am on 2 powders one night then 3 powders the next night and I have also got to alternate those on each side of my tummy,should be fun eh!!?? Next scan is on Thurs which is the same day our car has got to go in for some much needed work,typical!!!

Thanks for the good wishes me lovlies  

Kelly x


----------



## Mrs_H

WOOHOOO Great news Kelly     

Ow i was not told to do alternate sides but advised not to let the drugs mix ? i hope i am doing it right, 

Glad your recipient is ready as well ... i know what you mean about car ...  money pits ! 

Good luck for your scan ~ so when do you have your 1st jab ?

saraxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

YAY Kelly

fab news that ur ready to stim  honey

Will update u on the list babe

Emilyxx[br]: 1/09/06, 18:47
   Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

kellydallard  ES/IVF apr  waiting to eggshare D/R 26/07    

Janey02 Natural  EDD Sept?  

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  April   

Fuzzier    EDD 25/01/07   

Tweetie   EDD 15/02/07    

Panda    Twins!!     

Topcat IVF      

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Aweeze  Testing 07/09      

Kia  Testing 10/09      

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Feistyblue EC 02/09     

Mrs_H Stims 30/08 scan 06/09 and 08/09    

NICWIM Stims 30/08 scan 04/09    

kellydallard Stims 02/09 scan 07/09     

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Endometriosislass ES/ICSI baseline 04/09     

Dolphin01 ES/IVF D/R 24/08     

Mrs Redcap ES/IVF D/R 29/08 Baseline 11/09     

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Maz1980 awaiting appt for ES    

@[email protected] 1st ivf/es bfn awaiting follow up    

pickle_99_uk 1st ES/ICSI Mar   2nd ES/ICSI June   taking some time out til easter

ClareyRose ES/ICSI Apr/may    

flo-jo 1st ES/IVF Feb/mar OHSS .... FET may   

nedwards ES/IVF Apr  awaiting follow up!  

xxmissnawtyxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou F ES/IVF Apr/May ~ Embie didnt divide  

kamac80 Looking into eggshare 

Babywish ES/IVF May   follow up 15/06  

sweetkitty ES/ICSI May    

lounea ES/IVF August     

Tazza ES/ICSI Awaiting inital appt     

Nicky1 1st ES/ICSI Awaiting blood results    

kateag ES/ICSI pill 30/09     

seabreeze 1st ES Initial consultation 21st Sept    

Fluffyhelen9999 Taking some time out to have tubes removed then FET planned soon after     

Alexia Awaiting to start ES     

CJ ICSI/ES Hoping to start soon     

sos es/ivf Apr outcome TBC

ritzisowner ES/IVF awaiting bloods     

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*


----------



## blueytoo

Sorry I haven't been around for ages buddies but we went away to Disneyland Paris for bank hol, then scan on Tues and yesterday so have been exhausted with all the train journeys and travelling over the last 9 days! I ended up staying in 3 hotels in 4 nights!!

Egg collection for me tomorrow - leaving at 5.45am to catch 6.05am train to London and I'm second on the list apparently. My stomach is HUGE - no kidding that I look around 5/6 months pregnant - think the steriods are making the bloating worse this time. I'm more rolling around than walking.

I've really appreciated taking 3 weeks off work from the start of stims this time - makes the whole cycle less hassle.

Off for some last minute food and milk before fasting at midnight.

Love and luck to all

Claire xx


----------



## Mrs_H

Hi Claire, 

Wanted to wish you lots of luck for tomorrows collections ~ hoping the bloating will go down afterwards, 

Hope you get a lovely crop, Disneyland must have been fun ! 

 

Sara xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Good luck Claire for EC later on today honey

Lou sounds like u been having fun!!
Enjoy the animals tomorrow!

Kelly  for ur first stimming injection

Kateag sorry to hear u have been delayed i so know how that feels

Vicki hope ur birthday was fab and u enjoyed ur chinese tonight

Love to all
Emilyxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi Everyone

Well I got the hang of the injections now. No bruising for me but I am starting to get a bit bloated   but then maybe thats a good thing??

Kelly D      Not far behind me and Mrs H!! Hope your first one goes ok.  I am alternating sides each night for my stimm injection.

Mrs H Hows it going? I know how your feeling (worried about the PCOS) I am not so worried about over stimulating I'm leaving that in the hands of the hospital. I am a bit scared I won't respond at all.  I can't wait to get monday out of the way and see whats happening in there!!

Claire   for today. Hope you get lots of lovely eggies

Vicki   for yesterday. Hope your chinese was nice and you got spoilt with pressies

Endolass You start stimming monday??  When I went for my baseline, picked up my drugs and needles etc, got taught how to use them I was there for a total of an hour and a half. 

Hi everyone else hope your all ok.

Is anyone else using solgar whey to go powder? I am.  Should I only drink it up till egg collection?

Nic


----------



## Mrs_H

Morning Nic ~ looks like we are up stabbing ourselfs at the same time   ~ Yes i feel the same just want Wednesday out of the way so i know whats going on in their , I was so blaoted yesterday i think i may have drunk too much water but have woke up ok so i will keep a tally today on how many glasses ~ i buy a big 5 litre bottle with easy pour to keep in the fridge there about £1.29 so reallly worth it that way its always on tap well i got 8 bottles ( 40 litres) should do me for 2 weeks   

Right off i go to pretend i'm a nurse i like the prep just hate the acual doing it 

Hope you have a nice weekend what are you  plans ?  ~ girls any plans 

Catch up with you later 
Sara xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi Sara 
I am buying 2 litre bottles of water and making sure I drink one of them a day.  But I'm ending up drinking more than one, reckon I'm having about 3 litres a day, I have my decaf coffee when I get up and about 1 pint of milk. I'm sure thats enough.
I'm going to ask on monday about taking baby aspirin.
I've not got any exciting plans for the weekend was meant to be carrying on with the painting.....oops I arranged to go round my mates tomorrow (accidently on purpose ) I must get it done next weekend - only need one more coat of paint on ceiling
Have a good one!
Nic


----------



## Mrs_H

Owww i know what you mean about painting we have finally just finished out house well for this year anyhow the spare room needs to be done but we hope that treatment will help us know what to do in their so for now we are living with yellow and orange    good job i hardly ever go in their, 

Hope you get you painting done at some point, not sure i'm drinking a whole pint yet but having a large glass of milk in the morning taking the good old zita west vits with it and before i go off to bed have another glass, As i have milk with my bran flakes thinks thats enough,

SOunds like your being a very good girl !!  

Have a nice day with your friend, i am going out with my mum nan & sister later they live in london me in kent not far thou they are coming to me guess we will have a spot of lunch and a shop round town, 
Tomorrow is my Bday so hubby has a few things planed think we are going to cinema & a meal afterwards looking forward to it, 

Hope everyone else is ok ... 
Saraxxxx


----------



## Guest

hiya girls, just thought i'd fill you in so far, ive sent off a letter to old consultant to get my hospital notes, my doctor is doing me a refferal note, ive got to pick it up on wednesday, my af is due around 14th so blood test around 16th, so when ive got the results of that and my hospital notes i can send them to the clinic with my refferal letter and wait for a call to say wiether or not i can got ahead.
it really is a waiting game isn't it?

anyway, we went cinema last night and watched 'little man', its really funny lol

take care girlies, love maz xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H

Morning Maz, 

Thats sounds like a plan ~ sadly the whole fertility game is based on waiting ~ i have found it so hard felt guilty for wishing my life away but it will come round soon hun, just have to keep planing other things, lunches with friends, Sure you have a lot on with your son going back to school next week i bet it's hard to see how fast he must of grown up, 

wishing you lots of luck and hope at the end of it your have the all clear and will be started very soon 
Sara xxx


----------



## kellydallard

Morning ladies,

Maz-sounds like you have got it all planned out hunny,its the best way 

Sara-I am sure you are doing your jabs just fine hun,all clinics tell you different things dont they  Huge     for tomorrow.Have a nice time today.

Nic-just talking about water makes me wanna wee,must go and drink some more water though,keep forgetting!!

Emily-thanks for bumping me up the list hun  

Lou-remember young lady NO HEAVY LIFTING!!! only 5 days left for you now    

Claire-loads and loads of luck for e/c hun,keep us posted.You have been busy haven't you!!!??

Well I am doing my 1st stimms jab today,I do my jabs after Oli has gone to bed at about 8:30,my BIL and his boyfriend are coming round for a ****** tonight so I might put them off their food getting my belly out   ah well. They told me the other day that they are ingaged,wonder if I can still be a bridesmaid at a gay wedding  

Kelly x


----------



## weeble

Just popping in to wish Smelly loads of luck. ​  ​
                  
                  
                  
                  ​


----------



## kellydallard

Lou,

I am sure everything will be ok hun,loads of ladies have all different kinds of discharge and even full bleeding and still go on to get a bfp,hopefully its a good sign chick

Kelly x[br]: 2/09/06, 11:35KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN ABOUT THE POO WEATHER TOO !!


----------



## blueytoo

Afternoon ladies  - thanks for all the good luck vibes!

Back from London as you can tell and I got 16 eggs, so 8 each for me and recipient  

I think I must be getting old now as anaesthetic hit me really badly which has never happened before - was very hard to wake up and was shaking violently and needing oxygen. Tummy was really sore for the first time so got given IV painkillers and voltarol and heated blanket and heat pack thingy. Still feeling really sick at the mo.

Was very busy - 5 egg collections and 9 ET's today - I was in theatre at 8.50 though and the nurses were throwing everyone out by 12.30/1pm!

Nearly fainted when they gave me the getone needles - HOW BIG ARE THEY!!That is going to hurt sooooo much. Jaya even said that she doesn't want me to start the gestone until tomorrow because they hurt so much.

So waiting game again now - please let at least 6 fertilise  

Love to all

Claire xx


----------



## endometriosislass

Feistyblue Well done on ur 18eggs collected hun     
Sorry to hear that u reacted a little to the anastectic good job done thou!!
These gestrone scare me to death does anyone have them??

goodluck for ur eggies fertilizating hun
love kelly


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

I had an idea

OMG dont all fall off your chairs!!

I was wondering how u would all feel about on the list next to your name about putting in your clinic name ie lister or cromwell, so ladies joining could see where you are having your tx and if any specific questions about that clinic, there would be someone to ask

Like i said it is just an idea if u think its a bad idea thats ok, am just looking at ways to improve the board

Alternatively, if anyone has any ideas to make an improvement then let me know either by IM or posting here 

Hope ur having a good weekend

love Emilyxx

PS Claire fantastic news on your e/c  for the lovelab tonight!!


----------



## kellydallard

Claire

Fantastic news on all those eggs hunny,sorry it went a bit pear shaped,get plenty of rest sweetie,well done!!!!!

Kelly x

Emily-fab idea!!! I am at Care Nottingham


----------



## endometriosislass

Emily i think that is a fab idea hun!!!

Iam at cromwell/darlington hun,I hope ithers sgree with it too as its suc a god idea like u say ppl joining the board will be able to see where we are at and ask any questions they may have about clinics are consultants
thanks
love kelly


----------



## Guest

woo hoo 8 eggs, sorry bout the probs you had sweetie but im sure it will deff be worth it xxxx  

putting the clinic names up would be great  , especially as different clinics have different ways of treating you. hopefully if im accepted i will be at nottingham care like vicky  

love to u all, maz xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H

Great Idea about the clinics Emily ~ i'm the one & only @ SEFC ( south east fertility clinic ) 

Also i am blushing such lovely birthday messages   i know i know i shouldnt have peaked naughty 
Mrs H   , 
Thank you sweethearts  xxx

Sara xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

kellydallard  ES/IVF apr  waiting to eggshare D/R 26/07    

Janey02 Natural  EDD Sept?  

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  April   

Fuzzier    EDD 25/01/07   

Tweetie   EDD 15/02/07    

Panda    Twins!!     

Topcat IVF      

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Aweeze (Midland Fertility)  Testing 07/09      

Kia  Testing 10/09      

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Feistyblue EC 02/09 ET 05/09    

Mrs_H Stims (SEFC) 30/08 scan 06/09 and 08/09    

NICWIM (Lister) Stims 30/08 scan 04/09    

kellydallard ([email protected]) Stims 02/09 scan 07/09     

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Endometriosislass (Cromwell Darlington) ES/ICSI baseline 04/09     

Dolphin01 (walsgrave crm) ES/IVF D/R 24/08     

Mrs Redcap (cromwell Darlington) ES/IVF D/R 29/08 Baseline 11/09     

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) awaiting appt for ES    

@[email protected] 1st ivf/es bfn awaiting follow up    

pickle_99_uk 1st ES/ICSI Mar   2nd ES/ICSI June   taking some time out til easter

ClareyRose ES/ICSI Apr/may    

flo-jo 1st ES/IVF Feb/mar OHSS .... FET may   

nedwards ES/IVF Apr  awaiting follow up!  

xxmissnawtyxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou F ES/IVF Apr/May ~ Embie didnt divide  

kamac80 Looking into eggshare 

Babywish ES/IVF May   follow up 15/06  

sweetkitty ES/ICSI May    

lounea ES/IVF August     

Tazza ES/ICSI Awaiting inital appt     

Nicky1 1st ES/ICSI Awaiting blood results    

kateag (Lister) ES/ICSI pill 30/09     

seabreeze 1st ES Initial consultation 21st Sept    

Fluffyhelen9999 (Lister) Taking some time out to have tubes 04/09 removed then FET planned soon after     

Alexia Awaiting to start ES     

CJ ICSI/ES Hoping to start soon     

sos es/ivf Apr outcome TBC

ritzisowner ES/IVF awaiting bloods     

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*


----------



## aweeze

Hi everyone!

Em I'm up for that idea - Midland Fertility for me.

Well done Claire on your lovely eggies       positive vibes that they have a great fertilisation party tonight!

Well I had a slow morning but then took my niece to the play barn this avo. My cousin came with her little girl as well and the kids had great fun. I enjoyed it too - had a curly wurly and came back with a couple of bags of Haribo (norti girl - pah - I deserve it!) 

I have to say, I felt quite unwell earlier today and I'm not doing travelling by car as a passenger too well at the mo. The orangey CM turned into brown spotting but not too much - hopefully it won't develop further - keeping me legs crossed just in case though!

Lou
X


----------



## *~Nic~*

Morning.

Just a quickie today.

I got my scan tomorrow to check on stimming progress - I am so nervous as I'm worried I won't respond due to my PCOS. Can't wait to get it out of the way.

Emily - Im at the lister if you wanted to add that to the list - Fab idea!

Endolass -   for tomorrow.

Claire - have you had a call this morning or will you have to wait till tomorrow to find out how many of your eggs have fertilised?  got my fingers crossed for you

Mrs H -   cycle bud!!! Hope your having a great day

Hi to everyone else and hope your all having a good weekend

Nic


----------



## endometriosislass

Hello
LOU-not long not til u test date roll on for 4days for u 

Well no more counting down the days for me scan is at 9am tomorrow really excited   Benn downregging for 17days now so If i have dowregged properly i will start stimms tomorrow night too   
Will update u all wen i get back with good news+++ 

Hope every is well
take care
love kelly[br]: 3/09/06, 12:06Nic-heaps of luck tomorrow and u get the news ur after,hope that the scan shows no problems and ur ready in no time for eg collection!!


----------



## Dolphin01

Afternoon ladies

Emily - Im at Walsgrave crm hun

Claire - Hope your feeling better today hun...Great news on the eggs....

Sara - Hope your having a great birthday hun

Lou - Hope you are well...Not long till test day now hun

Nic - Good luck for your scan tomorrow hun

Kelly - Good luck for your scan in the morning hun..

Hello to anyone ive missed...Hope your treatment is going well to

Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi!

Emily I think thats a great idea, Im at Lister

Claire, fantastic news on the eggs hun, everything is crossed for you.

Sara, Happy birthday!!!

Good luck to everyone having scans tomorrow, hope there is loads of good news tomorrow.

xxx


----------



## Mrs_H

Hello lovely ladies ..........

Thank you so much for your birthday wishes so nice of you 

Had a lovely birthday so far Dh has really spoilt me and made me feel so Special,

Had a lovely disney princess cake no need to say what i wished for,

Kelly Endo ~  for your scan tomorrow i hope all is well & you can start your stimms !!

Nic ~  for your scan thinking of you and i hope all goes well ~ pls don't worry your be fine 

Ruth ~ Hoping your DR isnt giving you too many side effects it won't be long before your stimming and believe me it goes quick i can't believe it have a scan weds which i can't wait to have just want to know it's working

Lou : not long till test day wow you have been busy with your little niece but i bet you have enjoyed every minute, thank you for starting the birthday thread, 

Claire not sure if you have got the news from the lab if not  when is ET ?? do keep us posting sending lots of positve vibes    

Hope you are all ok and have enjoyed the weekend 
Sara xxxx Once again 








for the lovely birthday wishes


----------



## blueytoo

Hello ladies

Finally got my call from the embryologoist just before 2pm. Out of my 8 eggs, 6 were suitable for ICSI and 5 have fertilised. ET is set for 11.20 on Tuesday but if they look good enough on Tuesday morning then I will go to blasts on Thursday instead.

Still in loads of pain from ec and have started gestone injections now - quite glad to be having the botty bombs!

Will catch up and do personals soon promise - need to go lie down again now!

Claire xx


----------



## Mrs_H

Claire thats wonderful news really good fertilization rate     So sorry to hear your still in pain, here's hoping you can go on to blast giving you a little bit of extra tme to recover  

Sara xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Ladies

Hope that you have all had a gr8 weekend

Sara glad u have had a lovely  

Its also my mil birthday today

Claire fab news on the fertilisation sending lots of   

Nic lots of  for your scan tomorrow

Kelly (endo) lots of  for ur scan tomorrow  for being able to stim   

Helen, i know i have posted to u elsewhere but lots of  for ur op tomorrow you will be in my thoughts

Lou       how was the zoo!!

Kim hope that ur doing ok honey

Vicki hope the side effects arent too bad honey

Kay and tweetie hope u and bubs are both ok

Kellyd hope that stimming is going ok

Sorry to anyone i havent mentioned

I have got af this afternoon have felt rough all day and i aint supposed to have af how typical is that 

Feeling quite rough tonight been asleep on sofa for 2 hrs tonight after going out for a meal with mil and bil for mil birthday

was a bit strained to be honest sitting opposite someone who tells me that all this IF crap i have is "just life - accept it"   

Catch up with u all tomorrow

Love Emilyxx


----------



## aweeze

Hello

Sara glad you had a good day hun  

Nic and Kelly - good luck for scans tomoz   

Claire - woo hoo on the fertilisation hun - sending   to your embies that they keep going nice and strong hun

Love to everyone else  
The spotting stopped yesterday and I'm keeping  that it doesn't come back   . My niece went back after her week with her Daddy - I'm soooo emotional at the mo and cried buckets when I waved her off. Stoopid really it's his weekend to have her again on Friday! I'm so tired as well - I sat down on the sofa after shopping today and woke up 2 hours later! 

Lou
X


----------



## Mrs_H

Morning all










Lou ~ Only 3 days to go    ... Sounds like you had loads of fun with your neice she is very lucky to have such a great aunty it's ok to be emotional your hormones must be all over the place, Glad the spotting stoped and hope it was a inplatation bleed .. or just old blood, 

Nic ~ My cycle buddie good luck for today let me know how you get on     , thinking of you

Kelly ~ hope you are all dreg and can start your stimms ~ wow not far behind me now hun 

 Helen thinking of you ...

Emily ~ had a look at your ticker just 1 month to go 

Busy morning DH has dentist but it's in london we live in kent still havent changed over as he have such a good one ( hard to find )
Also have to see my nan & pregnant sister and then a bit of shopping in bexleyheath, if we have any money left after the dentist 

Hello to all i have missed thinking of you..
Sara xxxx

[br]: 4/09/06, 08:17Ps: thank you to who ever it is for ending my bubbles in a 7  xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Just posting to say

Kelly (endo) thinking of you whilst ur having ur scan    

Sara, hope u have some money for some retail therapy after the dentists!!

BTW i think its Vicki who is ending our bubbles in 7 !!

how is stims going hun

Lou ur almost there praying that it was just an implantation bleed 


I have had to ring in sick today, feel so weak, bleeding out of both ends (front & back sorry tmi)

Love to all
Emilyxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Morning ladies

Just a quick one what are the bubbles all about?? Probably sounds silly..... Ive been getting quite emotional the last couple of days..I think its the nasal spray messing with my hormones but i feel wrong for complaining so most of the time i just hold my feelings in...
Im babberling now...
Hope you are all well
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## kia

Hello Ladies,

Just a quick one, sorry I've not been in for a while, I've been trying to keep busy while on 2ww and it seems to be taking ages! 

It's been 11days since egg collection and I'm soo tempted to test early.

Hope everyone's ok and treatment is going to plan, I'll pop in tonight and catch up on all the posts.

Love and luck to all.
Kim.x


----------



## kellydallard

Afternoon all,

Emily-some people are so inconsiderate arent they??!! 1 month till review,it will fly by hun.

Lou-OMG 3 days left and its all sounding good so far,get plenty of rest hun    

Kim-you are doing so well hunny,its way too early to test,I know how hard it is to not go and pee on a stick but I just dont want you to upset yourself if the result would be wrong cos its too early!!! not ,ong left hun and we are all here to keep you going     

Kelly(endo)-really hoping its good news from your scan babes!!

Ruth-its only normal that you hormones are all over the place,big hugs sweetie!!

Sara-hope the dentist didnt cost too much £££ and that you can treat yourself to something nice!!

Claire-fab news on your embies hun,keeping everything crossed for you   

Big hello's to all you lovlies.

I am not doing bad on stimms,just got a constant dull headache and keep going dizzy  getting abit sick of being abit lapsed in the old brain department,keep saying,doing silly things,its really weird.

Kelly x


----------



## ritzi

hi all

still trying to figure out who is who on this thread - it goes quite quickly!

thanks for the blood test advise a few weeks ago - i had my bloods done today by my GP. They weren't very impressed that i had asked - and even said 'why won't the clinic do them for you?' i said i just wanted to save the £320 it would otherwise cost me....after lots of huffing they did them 
now just have to go back on day 3 for FSH etc which should be next week so i do feel i am on the way....

thanks too for the answers re: telling people about egg-share. still not decided what i will do but so pleased to see lots of you being loud and proud about your decision 

aweeze - good luck for testing - we had our BFP's in april on the same day so i remember you well....i really hope it works out this time 

nichola.x


----------



## endometriosislass

[fly]WOOHOOO IAM A STIMMNG CHIK[/fly]

Hello girls glad to say iam now a stimming chik,
      
Rachel the nurse who did scan was pleased to see how well i have dowregging and how nice and thin my womb linning is(4.3).So iam over the moon to have had my first stimm injection this morning after scan iam on 200iu puregon and 0.2mls of bureslin,I go back for my stimms scan on monday 9am again and hopefully if things are ok i will recieve my egg collection date,Cant believe how well things are going atm from all the hassel i had at begining of treatment,Also wen she was scanning me i have 5 follies on one ovarie and 2-3 on other ovarie wasnt expecting to hear that she did have a word with consultant and he was rather happy so maybe its a good thingSo lets see wot side affects puregon brings me,will keep u all updated how am getting on
      

love kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap

Woooohoooo Kelly!!,

I'm at the clinic 8.30 next monday..we'll bump into each other lol.

Fab news that you're stimming now. I'm just waiting for my bleed.

Good luck sweety

Love

Vicki x[br]: 4/09/06, 15:19


EmilyJB said:


> BTW i think its Vicki who is ending our bubbles in 7 !!


Yup it's me...Just call me the 7 bubble woman


----------



## *kateag*

YAY! Go Kelly!!

Thats brill news hun!!! Keeping everything crossed for you and hoping side effects are diddy!

Good luck hun!

xx


----------



## kia

Hello Ladies,

Kellydallard  I wasn't thinking of testing today but just before the 10th something like the 7th, i know how silly that must sound but i just want to know if our embies are ok.
I've lapsed in the old brain department for years, i try to blame the drugs but I'm like it outside of treatment too    I'm forever saying and doing silly things  

endometriosislass good luck with stims hun.

Vicki thanks for keeping my bubbles ending in 7  

I've got a few symptoms but it could be the cyclogest - sore (.Y.) and AF-like pains yesterday for a few hours.

Love and luck to all
Kim.x


----------



## kellydallard

Me again

Kelly(endo) fab news you can start stimms hunny,I would never have gussed that you were excited about it     well done chuck x

Kim-still keeping everything crossed for you hun    

Kelly x


----------



## *kateag*

Sorry Kim, wanted to wish you luck. Im keeping everything crossed for you.

xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi,

Good day today for me!  
I am responding well to stimming. Had a blood test also (to do with oestregon i think) and all is good. I have got a few follies growing and they are happy with whats there. Going back wednesday then friday for same again (scan & blood).

Oh and when I went down to the pharmacy you'll never believe who sat next to me......Suzy from big brother.  I didn't speak to her as she is right up her own bottom but she has a fantastic figure and although i thought her hair was awful on tv it looked lovely. Anyway.....I am well chuffed with todays results. What sort of size do follies need to be for egg collection?

Endolass -       hurrah for you starting stimming!!

Kim - keeping my fingers crossed for you.....

Em - can you update the list with my scan dates pls and hope your feeling better

Kellyd - i had that horrid headache too on down reg but since starting stimms its been fine

Hi ti everyone else
i'll pop in later for chat if i can

Nic


----------



## Mrs_H

That's great news hun did they say how many and what size i guess they are only small at the moment as it's only been a few days i really don't know what size they have to be for EC maybe in the 20's?? 

We both go on wednesday it will be good to compare thou i am on a lower amount but just to see how we are doing what with our pcos as well, 

 @ you seeing Suzy in the pharmacy, where was you ? 

Well done Kelly (endo)  so pleased all went well !! so when is your 1st jab ?? or have you done it 
Kelly D ~ hope your feelign better hun, we are quite close together  sweetheart won't be long now till we are on the 2ww  

Emily hun i am so sorry to hear your not very well @ the moment do you suffer IBS ??  really hope you feel better soon, 

Ruth hun so sorry to hear your not feeling too great either i think your right the DR drug is prob to blame for the emotions ~ hope your be feeling ok soon won't be too long till you can start the stimms and i am feeling little side effects from them just a bit blaoted and feel pains thats it ! 

Well £225 later i though it was best i avoid any expensive shops but got some good bargains @ primark got 2 pairs of Pj's for £8 they lovely & a few tops i love primark it's great for throw away fashion, 

So sad to hear about Steve Irwin death ( Crocodile Hunter ) 

Well off to put dinner on never stops does it grils 
sara xxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi Sara
Suzy was in the pharmacy at the lister. get me rubbing shoulders with the stars (    i think not) she did look fantastic though.
the scan lady was so quick i couldnt count, they just looked like my pco's just a bit bigger so needed a good look to count and compare - she was pleased with what was there though. will ask for a count on wednesday and what size they are and we can compare 

Nic


----------



## Mrs_H

How are you finding thr injectiosn ?  i'm a little fed up now i think yea i can do them can i stop now !   but it will all be worth it, 

Is the lister just an fertility  hospital or could she be their for something else ? ~ she lives in west mailing which is 8-10 minutes from my house but no i havent seen her, 

I am going to try and join the chat tonight i havent been in the chat room before so hope i am able to do it ! 

Sara xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

kellydallard  ES/IVF apr  waiting to eggshare D/R 26/07    

Janey02 Natural  EDD Sept?  

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  April   

Fuzzier    EDD 25/01/07   

Tweetie   EDD 15/02/07    

Panda    Twins!!     

Topcat IVF      

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Aweeze (Midland Fertility)  Testing 07/09      

Kia  Testing 10/09      

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Feistyblue EC 02/09 ET 05/09    

Mrs_H Stims (SEFC) 30/08 scan 06/09 and 08/09    

NICWIM (Lister) Stims 30/08 scan and bloods 06/09 and 08/09    

kellydallard ([email protected]) Stims 02/09 scan 07/09     

Endometriosislass (Cromwell Darlington) Stims 04/09 Scan 11/09     

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Dolphin01 (walsgrave crm) ES/IVF D/R 24/08     

Mrs Redcap (cromwell Darlington) ES/IVF D/R 29/08 Baseline 11/09     

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) awaiting appt for ES    

@[email protected] 1st ivf/es bfn awaiting follow up    

pickle_99_uk 1st ES/ICSI Mar   2nd ES/ICSI June   taking some time out til easter

ClareyRose ES/ICSI Apr/may    

flo-jo 1st ES/IVF Feb/mar OHSS .... FET may   

nedwards ES/IVF Apr  awaiting follow up!  

xxmissnawtyxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou F ES/IVF Apr/May ~ Embie didnt divide  

kamac80 Looking into eggshare 

Babywish ES/IVF May   follow up 15/06  

sweetkitty ES/ICSI May    

lounea ES/IVF August     

Tazza ES/ICSI Awaiting inital appt     

Nicky1 1st ES/ICSI Awaiting blood results    

kateag (Lister) ES/ICSI pill 30/09     

seabreeze 1st ES Initial consultation 21st Sept    

Fluffyhelen9999 (Lister) Taking some time out to have tubes 04/09 removed then FET planned soon after     

Alexia Awaiting to start ES     

CJ ICSI/ES Hoping to start soon     

sos es/ivf Apr outcome TBC

ritzisowner ES/IVF awaiting bloods     

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*


----------



## Mrs_H

Morning all !! 

Well i enjoyed the time i did have in the chat room till my lap top over heated and wouldnt turn back on   i have it for about 2 years and had it repaired at the cost of £400   so reluctant to get another one but i think i might have too.........    Sorry about that girls just as i got the hang of things   

Lou & Kim sending loads of positive stickey vibes            be strong girls don't test early,   

So how are my follow stimming girls, Nic, Kelly D , Kelly endo, lovely to have so many cycle buddies   i know this will sound crazy but i really want to feel something happening   i have a few pains a bit like AF & feel a little bloated at night but who wouldnt after all that water & milk ? i keep thinking in my head that it's not doing anything ~ well i will find out tomorrow, 

 Feistyblue for your ET today sending loads of positive vibes your way       Let us now how you got on but make sure you rest up !  xxx

Helen ~ hope it went well & your feeling ok & not in too much pain sweets  thinking of you 


Hello to everyone else sorry i havent managed to do all personnels need to have my 2nd jab    forgot to get it out the fridge earlier   
thinking of you all 
Sara xxxxx


----------



## kellydallard

Morning all,

Afraid I am still feeling pretty poo on stimms,terrible head and feeling so tired all the time   

It's all very weird and quiet at home cos Oli is back at school today,bit nervous about it cos its year 1 and its a bit different to reception ie more learning less play and I am just worried he will fall behind cos he struggles sometimes.Not doing much today,gonna pop into town with my mum in a bit and maybe go for a cuppa somewhere.

Sara-know what you mean about all the milk and water,feel a Moo coming on  hope your ok hun??

Emily-you ok petal??my first stimms scan is thurs hun,bit nervous about it.dont know why 

Kim & Lou-thinking of you two lovlies loads    

Kelly(endo) hoes stimms chuck??

Nic-greta news on the follies you A lister you!!!! we will be seeing you in heat magazine next  

Big loves to all
kelly x


----------



## Mrs_H

Owww Kelly really sorry to hear you are suffering still i did have headaches for the 1st few days but now am fine a bit too fine really just phoned the clinic as i have convinced myself that when i go for my scan nothing will be seen   ~ i am not blaoted and don't feel any different apart from a little sore where i am bruised ~ my lovely Nurse Kay said it's ok i am lucky if i feel ok but i think that my be on too lower dose and to high dose of the  suprecur, 

i am on 0.3ml of suprecur and 100 IU of puregon (pen) did take 150IU for 3 days today i just managed to give myself the injections today and ending up in a crying fit that i was weak and couldnt do it ~ oh this is so horrible i feel negitive for the 1st time i guess only time will tell ~ sorry just wanted to get it off my chest, 

I bet it is quiet with Oli @ school ~ i'm sure he will be fine and if you feel he may be falling behind your be their to help him so don't worry Kelly Oli has you and i'm sure whatever happens your notice stright away if there is a problem,  

Right better get myself out of the silly mood and get this house clean !  
Sara xxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

morning Girls,

Still no signs of AF arriving starting to worry now. I'm feeling the same as you sara thinking nothing is happening and what happens if I don't start to bleed by Monday?   Had more night sweats last night and couldn't sleep again. 

KellyDallard  ...it's strange when the kids go back to school especially when they go into year 1, dressed in their little school uniforms my kids have been back to school since 22nd August. What will be scary for me is when Grant (my youngest) goes up to secondary school which isn't far away (scary!!)

sara...Don't worry love we can both be wusses together lol   every now and then you're going to get a negative pang, can't be positive 24/7 hunny so it's allowed  

Hello to everyone else!    

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Mrs_H

Oww Thanks Vicky ~ in regards to your AF i really hope it comes soon for you i had my baseline done on day 3 of a AF and my lining was very thin at 3.1 so don't worry all is not lost i'm sure that old witch is waiting round the corner i tired ^bms^ as that seemed to help after a few goes   

Just had the biggest shock ever when getting out of the shower i noticed that one of my boobs seems to be a lot bigger than my other one !!   how did this happen ?? could it be the drugs as a few weeks ago they both looked fine i'm really scared they won't go back to normal  warning my nipples are much bigger as well well the area around them and they seem bit veiny yuck just feel so unattactive at the moment poor Dh havent to put up my a odd thrump like me, 

grrrrrrrr all this   negitiveity is driving me crazy !!!! 

sorry girls a very me me post !!   

How am i ever going to cope on the 2ww i will never know right now i don't even know if i will get that far 
Sara xxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Sara...Breathe in.....Breathe out......Breathe in....Breathe out


----------



## kia

Hello Ladies,

Sara - The same happened to my right boob while i was stimming, and it's gone back to the same size as the other one now, the Cyclogest makes both your boob tender and swollen too.x

Kellydallard - Hope you start to feel better soon. My step children don't go back till Thursday so it's not quiet here yet. I'm sure Oli will be fine all the kids in his class are in the same boat as him, try not to worry to much hun.x

Aweeze -  how's you 2ww hun, I've not heard from you in a while, hope everythings ok.x

I've got 5days to go before test date and it's driving me mad, 2ww is defiantly the hardest part, at least i felt like i was doing something while on the injections, i hate waiting.

Sorry to those I've missed, I've got to do my step children's lunch now.

Love and luck to all.
Kim.x


----------



## endometriosislass

Hello girls

Day 2 of stimming  i had bad experience last night wen doing my bureslin injection OUCH!! Took me 3 attempts to get it in felt like i was hitting a nerve each time to be honest it has scared me a little for doing my bureslin and stimming injection together tonight  but iam sure i will be fine cos i have done 19days of them already.

Sara iam on same drugs as u hun but iam on 0.2mls of suprecur and 200iu puregon (pen),Goodluck for ur scan hun,sorry to hear ur feeling neg- we all will at some point  

Vicki i hope af doesnt play u up,rachel told me that if i hadnt had a bleed u have to phone the nurse up on the friday just to let them no u havent had a bleed upto now,so i can imgaine it will be the same for u hun,so if she hasnt arrived id just give them a call and let them no.

aweeze wishng u all the best for test date hun sending u pos+ vibes chuck+++++++++

Kellydallard,Aaaaw yea i bet its all quiet in ur house with little one going to school,next step for him but iam sure he will be great,wait til he`s coming home and telling u al about wot work he has been upto and how he can do his sums now 

Hello to everyone else 
take care
love kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap

I know...When you need the   to arrive she doesn't


----------



## Martha Moo

would u like my AF

I think i have urs and mine all in one!!

Happy to send it thru cyber space

Really hope she comes soon for u vicki


----------



## MrsRedcap

Seriously....now I'm beginning to panic in case something is wrong and me owld bits and pieces have given up!


----------



## Martha Moo

Look its a lucky number

Your posts are 777

Hope she shows up honey
how late are u??

Its known to be late when D/R

thinking of u babe

Emilyxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

I took my last pill on saturday and been waiting since then. Shouldn't it be here by now?


----------



## endometriosislass

Hope u arent waiting around too long vicki but ur body will be messed up from the pill and now downregging,
COME ON AF!!!!!! Typicalshe doesnt come wen u want her to


----------



## kia

MrsRedcap I have to go on the pill for the first part of an IVF cycle and my clinic has always told me to expect my period between 5 and 7 days after the last pill but I'm always around 7-10 days after the last pill, my clinic tells me this might be because of the buserelin.
Don't worry! 

Love and luck
Kim.x


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi

I'm all excited about tomorrow, gonna make sure Alison (the scanner) tells me how many follicles I got and how big they are.  When I went yesterday she said my lining is looking lovely.....(hows that possible?? ) I'm sure she said it was 7mm, might be wrong on my basline it was 3mm. How thick do we need it to be....I'll add that to my list of questions for tomorrow. Got my scan at 10am and am a bit gutted as I will miss seeing my son of to his first day at secondary school on the bus!! ( when i made the appointment i thought i'd be ok for time) maybe not a bad thing as I don't think it will do his street cred much good if I'm standing there blubbing!!

Vicky - [email protected]@dy af!! if you didn't want her she'd be here for sure.  I hope she gets here soon.

Emily - poor you. I normally have af from hell as I normally go 3/4 months not having anything and then get it all at once. Its awful I would rather have them every month and them be lighter

Kelly (endolass) hope tonights injections go ok ! whens your next scan to see if all those follies have grown?

Kim - 5 days!!! i bet its going so slow. keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Kellyd - ohh your little one has to do proper work now. Good luck for your scan on thursday

Mrs H - what times your scan? i know how you feel with the negativity.  its all hurdles isnt it and everytime we get over one theres another on the way. I'm sure you will be fine.  good luck!!!!

Hi to everyone else.

oh wonder which stars i will see at the hospital tomorrow.........

Nic


----------



## MrsRedcap

Nic,

Oh I remember it well sending off my eldest to secondary school. Don't worry he'll be fine going on his own and you are right it'll do nowt for his street cred lol  

Vicki x


----------



## Dolphin01

Afternoon ladies

Just a quick question reagarding payments for drugs...why do some clinics pay for the drugs when your egg sharing?? I have to pay for my drugs? What should be the cost of an ivf cycle if your egg sharing aswell??
Just a bit confusing about all the different things other clinics do...


----------



## endometriosislass

Dolphin u have to pay for ur drugs and u egg sharing Your the first person i have heard of doing egg sharing that has had to pay for them How much is it costing u if u dont mind me asking?? 

Nic my scan is on monday to see how my follies are getting on 

love kelly


----------



## kia

Dolphin01 At Care Northampton (the clinic we're using) we have to pay 500pounds all in thats for treatment, drugs and the tests you have before the treatment.

IVF without sharing at our clinic (drugs included) is about 3000pounds,

Love and luck
Kim.x


----------



## *~Nic~*

Dolphin - our local egg sharing clinic (bmi - chaucer at canterbury) make you pay for your drugs and Im sure blood tests etc too.  Total cost they reckoned would be about £1000.  They wouldnt accept me anyway as i am PCOS

Kelly (endolass) - good luck for monday - is that after 7 days of stims? 

Vicki - they look so grown up in their blazers and ties dont they. we just did a trial run to the bus stop to see how long it takes - he is such a dawdler. he has to leave the house at 7.30am and wont be back till 4.30pm  long day for a little boy

Anyone know what sort of size we should be wanting the follies to be?

Nic


----------



## aweeze

Hello lovely ladies 

Nic - I might be wrong with this but to the best of my knowledge they are looking for follies that are approx 18mm at last stimms scan and I seem to recall my lining was about 12.5mm. Good luck for your scan   

Ruth - I pay £500 plus the HFEA levy and that includes all the drugs.

Kim - I know what you mean - when you're doing the jabs and going for scans etc, you feel like your doing something about it all - the 2ww is boring and frustrating!

Sara - don't worry about the boobs hun - hopefully they'll be changing more significantly over the next 9 months 

Vicki - especially for you - here's my AF dance (it worked for one of the girls on my single womens thread - she got AF the next day  )
                                   ​
Kelly D - sorry you're having a hard time on stimms hun - won't be long now though 

Kelly (endo) - I had that sometimes too (trouble getting needle in) - a bit of ice on the area first might help

Hello and big hugs to anyone I missed!

Oh by the way - I'm doing fine - 2 more sleeps to go. No real symtoms so don't know which way it'll go but no sign of AF yet (touch wood) and officially, going from EC day (which would have been ovulation day on a normal cycle) she would have been due yesterday. Keeping fingers crossed for my little Fred & Ethel.

Lou
X


----------



## weeble

Here ya go Lou ​


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hmmm...lets hope your AF dance works for me Lou!!

Focus on the orange spot lol


----------



## endometriosislass

Hello

Just done my other lot of injections wot a doddle  i find the stimming injections less painful and they are easier then the downreging ones,needles a little longer but thinner,i do find it stings though for 5mins after injecting 

NIC-Thanks yea on monday i wud have been stimming for 7days so hopefully got lots of nice follies growning away in there

Goodluck girls


----------



## blueytoo

Hi everyone

I had 2 embies transferred today - 1 x 8 cell grade 1 and 1 x 7 cell grade 2 and 2 grade 2 embies frozen which were 6&5 cells.

Test date is 16/09.

  to all.

Claire xx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Fabby news Claire...lets hope they stick eh?  

Good luck hunny

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Mrs_H

That's great news !! 

You put your feet up sweetheart sending loads of sticky positive vibes to your little embies        

Love Sara xxxx


----------



## aweeze

Well done Claire - sending positive vibes to your two litle embies 

Ere - I been focusing on me orange spot and I gone all cross eyed


----------



## Dolphin01

Evening ladies

Sorry about not getting back sooner....We are paying £500 pounds for the drugs and then paying for the ivf cycle aswell....I think we can add another £70 pound to the drug cost as i will need another nasal spray.... 
I am really confused now as i always thought it was a good deal that we had got but looking at others we would get two cycles for what we are paying for one.....Now im really lost as ive already started treatment so can't just go to another clinic....I feel a bit stupid for not looking around now....


----------



## Mrs_H

Ohh Ruth  
I felt a little the same as my clinic did all mine & dh bloods before we got chance to ask our Gp etc and we so far have paid £1650 to the clinic i know that ivf would have cost us £3300 but at the end of the day they are charging the other couple the extra, 

I don't see why your clinic are charging you for everything when your eggsharing ?? i would give them a call and say your not too happy with having full cost ~ my clinic did say my drugs were inc in the eggshare yet i did get a bill the other day for nearly £400 i havent paid it i will ask tomorrow why i got it 

Good luck hun it's really hard isnt as the emotional cost is high enought let alone a shocking high bill as well 

Sara xxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

I wonder why different clinics charge such different amounts.
All I am paying the lister is the £103 HFEA fee.

Good luck tomorrow Sara

Nic


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

only trouble with the Lister is when you need ICSI as that's an extra £1080 ish!!    and then blasts are an extra £500, and then if you need freezing it's an extra £800 ish etc etc
H xx


----------



## endometriosislass

ICSI Is free at my clinic too and u get to freeze ur eggs free to,all in the cost,in total i paid £103 hfea fee and £160 for 2 blood tests that my gp cudnt do so that £263 for a full cycle including icsi and drugs etc


----------



## Dolphin01

I really dont know what to do now...I think first thing in the morning i best be ringing a few places and finding out why.....Are you able to stop your treatment as im only on d/r at the minute??
Sorry to keep asking all these questions...


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

kelly - wow, that's amazing, what clinic are you at again??
H xx


----------



## endometriosislass

Helen iam at cromwell/darlington hun


----------



## *kateag*

Im still in shock over this! We have to pay £1080 + the £103 fee, for icsi under egg share at lister. I really thought all places cost the same, and I feel so stupid that we didnt check before.

Is anyone on here under a clinic that isnt too far from surrey


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

I think the lister is a good price for ES if ICSI etc isn't needed though... think with the lister, you do pay for the priviledge of being there as it does have good stats and is one of the better ones so to speak..  I have mainly stayed there so far as i have my ds because of them and I hope they can do there magic again someday...

Kelly - are there other cromwell clinics in other parts of the UK??

H xx


----------



## *kateag*

They do have a good success rate, thats what attracted us to them in the first place.

I have done a few enquiries to some others that are sort of 20 miles away to see what they say, but im thinking maybe just stay where I am. 

We have time to get all the money together. I think it was just the shock of seeing how much ours is compared to others...

 sorry.


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

kellydallard     

Janey02 Natural  EDD Sept?  

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  April   

Fuzzier    EDD 25/01/07   

Tweetie   EDD 15/02/07    

Panda    Twins!!     

Topcat IVF      

Aweeze ES/DIVF      

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Kia  Testing 10/09      

Feistyblue  Testing 16/09      

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Mrs_H Stims (SEFC) 30/08 Scan 08/09    

NICWIM (Lister) Stims 30/08 scan and bloods 08/09    

kellydallard ([email protected]) Stims 02/09 scan 08/09     

Endometriosislass (Cromwell Darlington) Stims 04/09 Scan 11/09     

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Dolphin01 (walsgrave crm) ES/IVF D/R 24/08     

Mrs Redcap (cromwell Darlington) ES/IVF D/R 29/08 Baseline 11/09     

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) awaiting appt for ES    

@[email protected] 1st ivf/es bfn awaiting follow up    

pickle_99_uk 1st ES/ICSI Mar   2nd ES/ICSI June   taking some time out til easter

ClareyRose ES/ICSI Apr/may    

flo-jo 1st ES/IVF Feb/mar OHSS .... FET may   

nedwards ES/IVF Apr  awaiting follow up!  

xxmissnawtyxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou F ES/IVF Apr/May ~ Embie didnt divide  

kamac80 Looking into eggshare 

Babywish ES/IVF May   follow up 15/06  

sweetkitty ES/ICSI May    

lounea ES/IVF August     

Tazza ES/ICSI Awaiting inital appt     

Nicky1 1st ES/ICSI Awaiting blood results    

kateag (Lister) ES/ICSI pill 30/09     

seabreeze 1st ES Initial consultation 21st Sept    

Fluffyhelen9999 (Lister) Taking some time out to have tubes 04/09 removed then FET planned soon after     

Alexia Awaiting to start ES     

CJ ICSI/ES Hoping to start soon     

sos es/ivf Apr outcome TBC

ritzisowner ES/IVF awaiting bloods     

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*

[/quote]


----------



## Mrs_H

Morning girls ~ i really can't sleep have such bad tooth ache  really wish i could take some strong pain killers or something but i know i can't and feel like screaming ~ just seems like one thing after another sorry moaning again i know,

in regards ro cost i think it should be the same for all a kind of package Kelly Endo your clinic sounds the best  
or well i'm sure what ever we pay it will be worth it fingerscrossed ~ good luck ruth with your phonecalls

Nic Good luck for your scan today ... Me & Dh saw a lovely house we liked in a nicer area well it more like a little cottage and have booked to go see it later this evening if my toothache goes not sure if we will move as only just finish up but gives us something else to think about for now,

Just don't know what to do but i know there is no way i can try and sleep it's too bad 
Sara xxx[br]: 6/09/06, 01:56Hi Girls i'm back managed to get back to sleep still feel in pain but will go to dentist after my scan today,

Well i wish i didn't complain yesterday about not feeling anything & thinking it hadn't worked today i can hardly move i feel like i have rugby balls on each side i really can feel things going on now ~ i'm hoping i have done really well and can have EC earlier than planned ( wishable) thinking .... xxx

 for your scan today Nic.... what time is it?? how are you feeling this morning ?

Aweeze (Lou ) thinking of you must be so hard to not test today when your less than 24 hours away    
thinking of you & sending loads of positive vibes    ~ thinking of you as well Kim are you testing day 16 ? just seems to be a long time ~ what am i like really will def need the  round my house when it's my turn

Can i ask has anyone else felt sick on their stimms ??

Sara xxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hun, hope your dentist can offer something to help with the pain. Or that it goes soon enough.

Also keeping everything crossed for you re ec. 

Good luck today. 

xx


----------



## Dolphin01

Morning ladies

Sara - Wanted to wish you luck for your scan today hun....Its really strange but ive got make an appointment today with my dentists due to trouble eating on one side as its so painful...Mine started friday after eating popcorn i think something got stuck but its still painful now so best have it checked out..  
Hope your's get sorted hun.....Also hope the viewing goes well later.... 

Hello to everyone else hope you are all well...
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Mrs_H

Thanks Ruth ~ i am so scared it may be my wisdom tooth coming as i havent got any as the pain is right @ the back i feel really   as Dh has had about £900 spent this last 8 months due to having his wisdoms out and a cap and it's just so expensive isnt it ...  toothache is the worse glad you have an appoitment hope they sort it for you, 

Thanks for the luck today ... i will post later when i'm back to let you all know but can def feel something going on in their !  it hurts to go to the toilet as well #2   .....  wow just seen your ticker Ruth 12 days till your baselien i can't believe how time is flying that's gone really quick, hope it has for you your soon be in single figures !! 



Sara xx xx xx


----------



## Dolphin01

Sara - Its your clinic that lets your hubby come in to is'nt it??
I want my dh in with me but at the clinic im at they dont allow it... But i like dh there as i can squeeze him if things hurt   
It has gone quickly really when i see how many days till baseline scan thats why i want to try and sort out things before that....DH is going to ring round clinics in a minute for me as he is soooo much better on the phone then me...  
Me and kerecsen are sat here eating toast but he has just had a winge and a few tears as Barney finished he wanted more but i said it had finished....I think he thinks i control tv... .....I wish..... 
Good luck
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Mrs_H

Yes Ruth as my clinic only do sedation they let your husbands go in with you which i have to say makes me feel so much safer ! 
 with finding a new clinic or sorting it out with yours ~ 

Oww that sounds so sweet with Kerecsen my little nephew used to love bear in the big blue house & as he had it on dvd when he came to mine he always wanted me to change the telly to it but didnt understand i did have the dvd ~ so sweet hope his ok now 

Sara xxxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Sara - my clinic apparently do sedation aswell but dh is not allowed in that was one thing that put me off straight away but i ttry and be possitive about everything and plus i dont like being a pain to others..(apart from dh  )
Kerecsen is happy now as he is watching his barney dvd...he likes bear in the big blue house aswell he goes all shy when the bear sniffs the screen....


----------



## kellydallard

Morning all

Ruth-think you started an interesting topic on the prices at clinics hun. Mine is £550 for egg share and that includes,scans/bloods/IVF and drugs.I did pay another £100 for a drugs upgrade cos I didnt want the huge needled for stimms.I have also got to pay extra for more sedation for e/c cos it was sssooo painful last time.I also had probs with e/t so might have to pay for sedation then too,they are doing a tummy transfer when I have e/c to see if they think I will nedd the sedation for e/t,so if I have to pay for 2 lots it will be £250 extra .Also Icsi is an extra £850,hope I dont need it though. Your little man sounds so cut!!!!

Sara-awww hun,wish I could fix your tooth ache babes.Loads of luck for your scan.And in answer to your question,yes I feel quite sick on stimms,cant wait to get off them infact!!

Kelly(endo)-sounds like you got a good price at your clinic then  hope your ok??

Feeling abit better today,I have got accu at 3:00,then we are dropping our car off at the garage and collecting the courtesy car cos ours has got loads wrong with it,we have only had it 3 months(not brand new) and its been nothing but hassle!!

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## Dolphin01

Kellydallard - Your treatment is still cheaper then mine hun even with the extra's its quite shocking really how some clinics can charge so little but others so much....What clinic are you at hun?
How did your ds get on at school yesterday? Bless him i hope it went really well for him

Well we are still waiting for our clinic to ring us back before we know where we are going with the treatment....
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi everyone, you lot have been busy posting havent you!!
Sorry not got much time to do personals (other than Sara how did it go?)
Had my scan after 7 days stimming and my lining was 9.6mm and my most dominant follicle was 11mm - not much change on the follie sizes since monday so they are upping my dose to 225iu today and tomorrow and then back friday to see what progress.
I must say I did get a bit disheartened as not much happened since monday.
What do you lot think??
Nic
bbbl if I can[br]: 6/09/06, 13:58oh and i forgot to say

      
WOW Kelly (endolass) your clinic sounds fab not charging for icsi and freezing


----------



## Mrs_H

Nic please don't worry that they have not grown that much since monday i think the genural rule is 2mm every other day so your doing really well ... esp as it's much better to stimm a little long so you nice muture eggies,

I posted my results on a new thread as i am very worried about them & Ohss 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=67268.0 ... your doing really really well .. 

I'm sure by friday your have a big difference fingerscrossed but don't worry your doing fine

Sara xxxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Sara - Im bloody shocked....How many eggs    ..... No wonder you were getting uncomfortable hun... Well good luck for friday..... Im gobsmacked and its not even my results.... 
Take care 
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hiya Girls,

These side effects are getting bad. I couldn't get out of bed this morning   Also I haven't started bleeding yet so getting worried about that. 

I'm starting to think now that doing this was not a good idea. I feel terrible on my little boy that I haven't waved him off to school three mornings on the run   

I really really can't be arsed anymore.  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## *kateag*

Oh hun, you sound so down.

I really dont know what to say about side effects, but Im really hoping for you that they pass soon, dont give up, you have come so far, and the end is in sight.

Sending you massive hugs hun.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((()))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Vicki HUGE hugs darling!   
You sound so down just by reading ur post hunnie,what a shame wen u were feeling positive++ i argee with kateag u have come soo far and ur not far from the finsih line hun keep that chin up and battle ur way through it hun,So Sorry to hear that ur having bad sid affects hope they dissapear soon and u can get back to ur normal self,(happy,cheerful,lovely)
take care vicki
love kelly


----------



## Mrs_H

Vicki hun  

So sorry the drug has made you feel so [email protected] .. i'm sure you darling son understands why mummy can't wave him off don't beat yourself up hun it's not your fault 

your doing so so well it's ok to have a few down days and feel negitive look at me yesterday each day is a rollercoaster isnt hun, 

thinking of you hoping your feel better soon, 

Sara xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

It's a good job in some respects my little boy doesn't understand. I think I'd feel even guiltier.


----------



## Mrs_H

oh hun i'm sorry ~  xxx


----------



## kellydallard

Just a quickie,

Sara-OMG 40 + follies,I know it all must seem very   at the mo,but it does sound like your clinic are keeping really close eye on you.Really hope your not in too much discomfort hunny and if you are unsure about anything just give your clinic a call.

Vicki-awww hunny big hugs coming your way sounds like you need them  

Right I am getting stuff sorted so I can get an early night cos I am knackered,I have been so uncomftable today its untrue and I have had a headache from hell all day,nervous sbout my scan in the morning

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## kia

Hello Ladies,

 I think my 2ww has come to an end early anyway, i started bleeding this morning. I phoned the clinic and they've told me to carry on with the Cyclogest and still test on sunday. I really can't see that I'm going to get a BFP now, AF's too heavy  

Sorry no personals
Kim.x


----------



## Mrs_H

Oh no Kim,  ~ i am so so sorry to read your post i really hope and pray it's not the end and sunday will prove AF wrong, 

thinking of you hun take it easy  it's not over            

Sara xxxx


----------



## endometriosislass

kellydallard - Goodluck for ur scan in the mornign hunnie,hope u got lovely juicey follies in there!! Let us no how u get on,sorry to hear u havent had a every good day with headaches hope they have eased now and u get sum rest,how did ur litte man get on with his first day in year 1?

Kia - iam have everythign crossed for u darl i hope with all my heart that it isnt af,thinking of u 

take care 
love kelly


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Kia  Massive hugs for you Hun, Fingers crossed it's just an implantation bleed, extra luck for Sunday hunny  

x x x


----------



## aweeze

Kim, Sara and Vicki - I've replied to you all on your other threads  

Kelly D -     for your scan hunny

Ruth - hope you got on alright today with clinics hun and have found a solution you feel comfortable with. Keep me posted.

Lou
X


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

Just a quick one from me tonight

KellyD  for ur scan tomorrow honey
Hope Oliver is doing ok hun

Sara thinking of u honey hope that ur able to hold off the OHSS  take it easy hun

and Lou wishing u so much love and luck for testing tomorrow honey

Will be thinking of you sweetie is it a peestick or BT at clinic sweetie

Love to everyone
thinking of u all
Emilyxx


----------



## aweeze

Peestick - my clinic don't do BT's. Well, actually 2 peesticks to be precise (well you gotta be sure haven't ya?  ) - both said ......

.....

......

..........

 ! Yay! 

Just want to send lots of love, luck and babydust to all of you lovely ladies. Double dose for Kim for Sunday.

Lou
X


----------



## MrsRedcap

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Lou!!

         

Another Muppet baby on the way!!!...Oh god I hope it's me next and we get a baby sweetums too!!

have a wonderful pregnancy darling I'm really over the flamin moon for ya.

All my love 

Your Buddy

Vicki x x x x x x x x


----------



## Mrs_H

wonderful news i had such a good feeling about it so so pleased to see your post !!! well done you   

Sara xxxx


----------



## Dolphin01

aweeze - CONGRATULATIONS HUN.......
I am really pleased for you...
Take care of yourself
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Fidget

Congratulations Aweeze hunni 



     

Hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Kim, I really hope its not af, and you get some wonderful news very soon. Massive hugs to you.

xxxxxxx[br]: 7/09/06, 09:46Lou, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! WOOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## endometriosislass

Well done hun,sooooo pleased for u,theres our start to the lovely bfp`s now lets keep them going hoping theres going to be plenty more with all of us cyclers

love kelly


----------



## Martha Moo

Kim

thinking of you darlin sending lots of  and   for sunday

Love Emilyxx[br]: 7/09/06, 11:39WOOHOO

Lou......   honey

 

Have a happy and healthy pregnancy!!

Love Emilyxx


----------



## weeble

​ Congratulations Smelly. ​Love Weebs xx​         ​


----------



## wishing4miracle

sorry to but in ladies.....
congrates awee   

question for you lister girls...
i haven't been accepted yet due to other tests ect..but when did they ask you for payment?we have to have icsi so thats an extra.how did you pay for it ect...?findind funds hard to get together.
thank you hayley


----------



## Mrs_H

Hi Hayley, 

I think with the cost at my clinic i had to pay blood test consulatation every thing within 30 days of invoice but for things like icis that would be paid the day of egg collection or when you get your trigger shot injections i would think towards to very end of the cycle as there are so many   to get too 1st , 

hope this helps, like you i was told i was too young to be put on ivf waiting list   but i am halfway thought ivf/es so pleased the waiting is all over 
 

Sara xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

moneys so hard for us to get together,yes i know it probably is peanuts to most peoplle but to us saving is a hard thing todo.dont know how to get the funds together.any saving ideas?


----------



## Mrs_H

Sorry that your finding it hard to get the money together i  think all couples find it a strain esp if they need donor eggs / sperm, 

Do you and your Dh work ? you could try and write  a budget for everything putting all your moneies together and seeing where you can make cut backs and with the spare money put that towards to treatment, 
Me & hubby found it hard but i had been saving for a few years maily putting everything we had at the end of each month in a saving account i managed  to get just over £4000 but then most of that was spent on repairs to our house and our current eggshare so trying to build it back up again ~

i gave up smoking about 8 months  ago that has really helped also we don't drink but don't think you have to stop living we go out have meals and treats just not over the top,

Also selling things you don't need on eBay i raised a lot of money this way didnt realise i had so much stuff just sitting around at one point i made over £1000 ~ it's amazing what we have in out homes we don't need or use and can turn in too much needed cash 
Where there is a will there is a way don't get too down hearted you can do it ! 
Sara xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Aweeze ~ Excellent news Hunny 

  

Massive congratulatios to you, wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy and beyond

Love and sticky stuff
Nicky x x x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

wishing4miracke - Im at Lister, have egg shared twice... You get the initial charge for it when you have a baseline scan in terms of a piece of paper from the nurse, and then on the day of EC I got asked to pay the hfea fee only, and then got the bill for ICSI the day after EC which arrived at home..  you can pay by credit card or cheque etc... they are fairly flexible, I had to pay the hfea fee, ICSI fee, blasto fee and freezing Fee (over £2400 ish - going abroad would be cheaper!! )...  I paid the hfea and ICSI bill straight away as we had budgeted for that, but had trouble with paying the blastocyst fee straight away so I wrote them a letter and they're letting me pay it off monthly which is handy...
your have a while to get it together yet as they will put you on the pill for a month or so etc first before starting DR's etc...
hope this helps,
Helen x


----------



## blueytoo

*Sara* - sorry to hear you are in so much pain. I felt really sick throughout all of down reg and first few days of stims. I take a homeopathic remedy called Ipecac and it gets rid of it super fast. 40+ follies??  

*Ruth* - not long until you can get started now!

*Kellyd* - glad you are feeling better now.

*Nic* - good luck for your scan tomorrow. It's good that your clinic will adjust your dose - they will get it right in time!

*Vicki* - I hope you feel better soon. Don't worry about your son - children are so resilient.

*Kia* - I've replied on the cycle buddies thead but here's some more hugs anyway  

*Lou* Congrats on your         

*Hayley* - I've just done my 3rd egg share at the Lister and generally you have to pay by the day of egg collection - if they remember to bill you that is! Sometimes they are lax and sometimes not so.

*Helen * - hope your op went ok hun. I've sent you a pm with a little question 

Love and luck to all and a big hello to anyone I missed!

Claire xx


----------



## kia

I think it's over for us now, I've started bleeding quite heavy   

Love
Kim.x


----------



## wishing4miracle

what can i say.i work full time in a betting office and my DH works part time as a delivery assistant.currently trying to sell art based stuff  -hand made cards in shop, to try and boost some sort of money in.also thought about selling my art work on net but don't know if it would sell.we don't come from from a rich family so i cant ask anyone for a loan of money.cant get any credit due to bad credit history.only way is to save but finding it hard.wish they had a pay monthly scheme or something. nevermind


----------



## Mrs_H

Kim ~  ~ i can't believe it hun i am so so so sorry to hear that,  i know words are of little comfort i just don't know what to say i am shocked for you hun  

Sara xxxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Kim hunny  

So sorry darlin...I wish there was something I could say to make it better.

Love and hugs

Vicki x


----------



## kellydallard

Hi all,

Kim-I am so sorry hunny,I know nothing I say will help right now but I am so sorry sweetie,life is so unfair to the nicest people.Thinking of you loads   

Lou-Massive congrats on your BFP hun,you did it!!!!!!!

Sara-how are you today hun??

Vicki-yey!!! your af is here 

Big loves to all

Well I have had my scan today,on the left I have 6 larger follies and 10 small ones and on the right I have got 15 larger follies and about 8 small ones,so I am happy with that even though I am quite uncomftable,they want to keep an eye on me so I have got to go back in the morning.So I will keep you all posted.

Thanks all so much for your good luck vibes,I think they helped. Also thanks for all of you that asked how Oli was getting on at school in year 1,he is doing just fine  


Kelly x


----------



## Mrs_H

Kelly 

Just read your message and you have only gone and got 39 follicles same as me give or take one or two    omg what's going on hey !! thats loads ... hope your not feeling too bad with it but the size & things sounds really good ! 
I know how you are feeling but i have drnk loads and used the hot water bottle and feel fine i don't use the hotty when it's really hot thou and i will have a nice long soak later 

thinking of you hun      rest up !! wow 
Sara xxx


----------



## aweeze

Hello everyone

Firstly, thank you all for your messages! I'm staying very calm and not getting too excited as having lost my munchkin last time, I have a need to protect myself in case it happens again. The one thing that will be different is that my clinic told me at ET that because I m/c'd at approx 8 weeks last time but it didn't come to light until 11 weeks, they are going to scan me weekly this time so that's comforting. I wonder which one it is that stuck - Fred or Ethel? I'm sure it is just the one of them - don't ask why - gut feeling i guess!

Kim - I am so gutted for you hunny.  I was thinking about you as I wrote my post this morning as I know how hard it must be for you to read my news when yours isn't what you wanted it to be. You have had an unbelievable journey and you so deserve to achieve your dream. My thoughts are with you sweetie  

Kelly D - that's all sounding good to me hun - I had the same sort of ratio on my first cycle. Hopefully there are lots of lovely little eggies maturing nicely in there.

Sara - My clinic only count the large follies in the follie count. Glad you're coping with things hunny and managing to get plent of water down ya! Blimey if you've get eggies in all your follies, your recipient's gonna thing xmas has come early!!!!

Love to everyone else

Lou
XXX


----------



## Guest

hiya everyone, my computer broke   but ive fixed it now, who needs men 

havin a bit of trouble catching up....

kia sweetie my heart goes out to you hunny, im soooo sorry this has happened to you  

kelly (endo) how you doin darlin, is the stimmin goin ok?  

and aweeze, woo hoo   im really happy for you   make sure you relax and take things easy.


right now ive caught up a little, time for my rant.....
ive been all organised, ive recieved my refferal to the clinic from my doctor
dh had his bloods done today
i collected my bloods forms from docs to take to the hospital for my bloods on day 2 of af
ive filled in all the forms
i sent the enclosed letter from care asking for my med records to leics royal.....

........only to get a bloody phone call from leics royal saying "were not allowed to copy and send you your notes, its not allowed blah blah blah"

so now ive got to contact pals and ask them to try and get the leics royal to hand over a copy of my notes, if that dont work im gonna have to get a solicitor involved
                 

grrrrrr im so  

anyway, hope the rest of you are all ok, take care, love maz xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi everyone
I'm back at hospital tomorrow for another progress scan and blood test.  Have had period type, dull achy pains today so fingers crossed that my follies are growing.
Kim -   I am so sorry, don't really know what else to say to you. 

Kelly D - You go girl!! September looks like a good month for stimming!! lets see if I have caught up with you and Mrs H when I go for scan tomorrow!!

Aweeze - Big congrats! You must be so chuffed.

Helen - HI!! hope your recovering and getting all ready for your FET.

Hi to everyone else hope your all doing ok

Nic


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Lou  

Just popping in to say

 to Sara, kelly and Nic for their stims scans tomorrow
Hope they all go well girls i will pop by tomorrow evening to see how they went!

Vicki hope AF comes back

Hope the stimmers are ok
and those who are d/r too

and to those still waiting hope the time isnt going too slowly!!

love to everyone
Emilyxx


----------



## Guest

mornin ladies,

just had some more s#@t news, PALS have told me that they will send out another form to ask hospital for a copy of my notes to send to care notts. BUT she said it will take about 40 days for me to recieve them!!! 
at the end of this month i will have my blood results, hubby's bloods results, got my gp refferal. all ready to send off to see if we can do this. but we need to send the hospital notes too. so looks like another months wait has just been added.
its gonna be end of oct/begining of nov before we can send the info off.

ok rant over.

hope you're all doing ok,

take care, love maz xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi everyone

Just a quicky.....
Got back from my scan - I have about 20 large follicles and they are all between 11mm and 15mm mostly 13 and 15mm. So I am pleased. I am back on monday and hopefully will have e/c on wednesday.  Such a relief to be making some progress and I cant wait to get it all over with all this travelling to london lark is wearing me out!! 

Maz -   sorry to hear you are having such problems.  How on earth does it take 40 days??

Catch up with you all later
Nic


----------



## kellydallard

Afternoon all,

Sorry for no personals I feel so rough

Been back for another scan today and have not long called for the results.My oestradiol level is very high and its making me feel v.v.sick. Got tonnes of follies on both sides,too many to remember. V.bloated and tired so going for a lie down.

Got to go again in the morning and most probabilly will have e/c monday/tues depending on what happens tomorrow

Big hugs to all and loads of luck to everyone thats stimming etc thinking of you loads


----------



## MrsRedcap

Awww hope you feel better soon kelly


----------



## *kateag*

Hope you feel better soon Kelly. Rest up as much as you can.xx

Maz, how on earth can it take them 40 days?? What are you going to do You very calm, if that was me I would be going loopy loo!!
xxx


----------



## Mrs_H

Sorry guys just a quick mail ,  Sorry for no personals I have a headache from hell and it's due to E2 levels they are sky high but have been able to carry on   

My eggies are good grown tp 18mm about 10-15 the others are 15mm so Egg collection is booked for 10:30am  Monday   

Nic thats great news on your scan, kelly looks like we are in together & also feeling as bad  

talk soon off to have a lay down  
Sara xxxx


----------



## Guest

hi kateag,
believe me i am not calm, ive had about enough crap from that hospital.
my gp gave me a great refferal and included all the letters from my old consultant so im hoping that, along with bloods will be enough to at least get the consultation and scans etc done.
my af is due 14th so bloods on 16th so i will ring bev at care and ask her if we could make a start without my hospital notes.

(btw, according to most my friends and family, well basically everyone, ive already gone loopy-loo a long time ago lol)

take care sweetie, maz xxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

New home this way ladies

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=67525.0.html

Wishing lots of  to you all for many more Eggshare 

Love Emilyxx


----------

